# OFFICIAL ILLINOIS Rut thread



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I didn't see one if there is one.

So far nothing exciting. Saw 2.5 nontypical Sunday night. 4.5 was on camera 20 minutes after dark. 
Heading out tonight. Still deciding what stand.


----------



## RayJax (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck! I'm looking at Nov 06-12 in Hancock County!


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Southern illinois...had a spike bumpin a doe around twice this week trying to separate her from the fawn she had. Also had a nice 4 yr old come in to rattling last nite. things should be getting right with this weather and the moon getting darker.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

northern illinois, had a buck full out chasing a couple mature does back and forth through the woods, 2.5 year old buck, maybe 100 inches. no big boys yet. but a lot of deer are up and moving


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Doe and fawns last night. Also a single doe running from a small fork. That's it for me.heading back out tomorrow night.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

Had two 2-year olds killed Tues. evening up in Adams County, tarsals were still clean. Did have a 2 year old 8 run a doe past me week ago Mon. ... but only had one mature buck caught on cams last week during daylight. Movement's been slow, but picking up. Had two different "locals" report seeing a big boy crossing one of our cut bean fields within the past 4-5 days during daylight, so at least some of them are starting to move around more. Seeing a lot of doe's & fawns out feeding at all times of the day, so they're not getting harassed too much just yet. If the weather stays cool, should get better every day moving forward.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nothing report from last night. Does and fawns feeding with no harassment. Checking cams today.


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

Went out this morning seeing more scraps. Little movement was windy and temps were climbing.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Northern Il.
Little bucks and does on main farm. No chasing.
Buddy shot a nice 11 point on a satellite farm last Thursday but said he wasnt rutting.
I found a few small scrapes last week.

Overall its been a very slow start.


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hunted the morning in Mackinaw, was in stand around 6:15, had 2 does come through around 50 yards at 7:00 and 1 single doe around 7:30, same trail, about 50 yards from my stand. Nothing after that. Not moving much here yet during the day.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Didn't hunt today. But was at the farm. BIG scrapes opened up on both west and east sides. Camera had 1 shooter at 458am this morning. Bunch a does still with fawns on camera.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothing new here in Shelby Co. Seeing does with fawns and a few small bucks. Scrapes are starting to show up. I hunt about every morning and evening and no rut action yet.


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Found these and 3 more, all from the past 2 days...it's starting!!!!!!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Found 160" in the creek. Still had some small amount of velvet on. O knew this buck and had an encounter 2 seasons ago with him. Sucks. 

Scrapes are popping up for sure. Things should be rolling by the end of the week.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Another forky pushing a doe this morning. Too many leaves yet!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

wacker stacker said:


> Another forky pushing a doe this morning. Too many leaves yet!


Is it me or does it seem like the leaves are hanging on a bit longer this year? 

Haven't seen much by me. A couple smaller bucks half hour before dark the last 3 days.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

dblungem said:


> Is it me or does it seem like the leaves are hanging on a bit longer this year?
> 
> Haven't seen much by me. A couple smaller bucks half hour before dark the last 3 days.


I was just thinking that this morning sitting in my stand. Its great for cover, but the visibility sucks!


----------



## sethfymf (Nov 20, 2008)

Killed a big one Saturday evening he grunted around 20 times before I shot him his tarsel gland were stinking pretty good to I'd say rut will be in full swing this weekend in south east Illinois


----------



## joeyp (Jun 1, 2012)

dblungem said:


> Is it me or does it seem like the leaves are hanging on a bit longer this year?
> 
> Haven't seen much by me. A couple smaller bucks half hour before dark the last 3 days.


Totally. The last three years drought had the trees so stressed they were dropping in August. Had us spoiled! This year I keep telling my buddy man I can't see s***!


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

Saw about 8 scrapes within a 1/2 mile walk along a horse path in southern illinois.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not seeing anything interesting yet. I was hoping for a dry week so the farmers could get more of the corn out but the forecast isn't looking good. I'll be in the stand Friday-Monday, hopefully it will be worth it. I'll be giving it another go the following Thursday-Sunday, just hoping to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

JC-XT said:


> I'm not seeing anything interesting yet. I was hoping for a dry week so the farmers could get more of the corn out but the forecast isn't looking good. I'll be in the stand Friday-Monday, hopefully it will be worth it. I'll be giving it another go the following Thursday-Sunday, just hoping to be in the right place at the right time.


I know. I really need the corn out on the farm or next weeks gonna be tougher. The corn is out on both east and west properties that are no hunting. THAT doesn't help!


----------



## jbogacki (Aug 2, 2005)

Sunday was super slow for the morning sit in Lasalle County. One buck walking the creek right before legal shooting. Could only make out his body and walk. It wasnt a doe for sure. Big Body. After that it was quiet.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

no activity on my property, couldn't find a scrape anywhere. Its usually later than others for some reason


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

I've been ruttin' all week....wait wrong thread.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Haven't seen a deer all year....


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Saw some decent activity tonight with small, medium size bucks after 5:00. Pass a 3.5 yr old 9pt that was going in the opposite direction I expected deer going tonight, which was away from the food source which is the way I expected him to be going. It won't be long until the bigger deer are moving in the daylight. Good luck, guys


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

offroadr said:


> no activity on my property, couldn't find a scrape anywhere. Its usually later than others for some reason


I have a spot like that too. I've hunted it for six years now and it's always a week or so behind the other properties I've hunted those same years. Scrapes, seeking, chasing, tending...it's always later.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Been hunting about every day for the past week and a half. I'm seeing the usual small scrapes and such but all the deer I'm seeing are interested in no more than feeding. Just not seeing it here yet.


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

Northern Illinois seeing lots of scrapes not many rubs. Calm before the storm.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Starting to get shooters on camera just after dark. Give it couple weeks then it should be prime.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I think I am gonna get out of the jungle and hunt some edges and try to see if any mature backs are cruising and maybe employ my decoy and a bit of rattling.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Hoping this storm coming mid week holds them up until Friday and they get on their feet and hit scrapes. Doing an all day sit Friday on an awesome piece of property.


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

Saw a shooter sized 8 got hit on the hwy just south of me. Happened just after dark yesterday. Big boy was probably on his feet startin the process. Another couple weeks and it'll be in full.


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll be hitting Pike Cty on Friday!!! Come on Rut!!!!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Anybody hunt today ahead of the 48 hours of rain coming our way?

I'm going to sit all day Friday, it will be the first time I've moved into the woods and into my rut stands this year. November 1st after a bunch of rain seems like a good time to give it a shot and try to catch some bucks on their feet cruising around.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Anybody hunt today ahead of the 48 hours of rain coming our way?
> 
> I'm going to sit all day Friday, it will be the first time I've moved into the woods and into my rut stands this year. November 1st after a bunch of rain seems like a good time to give it a shot and try to catch some bucks on their feet cruising around.


Ha, exactly what I said 3 posts back!


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

The corn is still killing me here. Was planning on hunting all weekend but don't want to stink the woods up if the deer are still in the corn.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya the corns going to make decoy set up difficult. Man I hope its our by the 9th.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

offroadr said:


> Ha, exactly what I said 3 posts back!


Well there was one huge difference. You said you're going to hunt an awesome property...and I definitely don't have anyplace like that to hunt right now. :teeth: :sad:

I'm concerned about the corn as well. On Sunday there was about 300 acres of it standing on neighboring properties, I'm hoping the farmers moved in and got all or most of it over the past couple days.


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Lots of evening cruisers over the weekend. All 2.5-3.5yr old bucks. Saw a basket 8 nosing does Sat night. Sunday morning was the only morning hunt so far I saw bucks on the hoof. Had a 2.5 yr old 10 chase a doe around me for 30min. After a few minutes a larger probably 3-4 yr old 130" 8 busted out of the woods and pushed off the little 10. Doe kept stopping and squatting like she wanted to breed but due to the bucks fighting each other off, it didn't happen in front of me. I'm only seeing daytime movement on cold snaps and in the evenings. I'm waiting until next weekend the 8th to get out and sit all day. Temps are up anyways!

Good luck and strap those harnesses in men!


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

What kind of calling are you guys doing? I have all of next week off. Trying to figure out my plan of attack. Fields just got picked so I need to hang one more stand. I think I am going to hunt Saturday till about noon then hang the stand quickly and quietly. Let the farm sit Sunday and give it all I have all week long.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm going to start decoy and rattle in one spot starting this weekend. 
Until the cairns out I'll just have to hunt the wind as always. Maybe do a small amount of blind rattle in the morning across from the bedding...which is across the gravel road.


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

I ended up taking the 6th -- 14th off..you guys think it will be rolling by then? Im in E. cntrl Illinois...going to be a lot of mid morning till dark sitting for me as i have little ones i have to get places first thing in the am..should be able to hit the woods about 7:30am on..thoughts?? My only worries is the daytime temps are forecasted to be in the middle 50's, you think thats too warm for daytime movement?


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> Well there was one huge difference. You said you're going to hunt an awesome property...and I definitely don't have anyplace like that to hunt right now. :teeth: :sad:
> 
> I'm concerned about the corn as well. On Sunday there was about 300 acres of it standing on neighboring properties, I'm hoping the farmers moved in and got all or most of it over the past couple days.


HAHA, Yes, I got lucky this year and put in some food plots for exchange for a few hunts. This property is already showing alot of rut sign and all the corn is out My place is dead still.

Good luck


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

chadw said:


> My only worries is the daytime temps are forecasted to be in the middle 50's, you think thats too warm for daytime movement?


 I personally do not think 50s is too warm. If the bucks are chasing then they will go. If it hits 60s then I can see it being an impact. Nights are going to be cold, into the 20s in the evening which will make for cold mornings.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

chadw said:


> I ended up taking the 6th -- 14th off..you guys think it will be rolling by then? Im in E. cntrl Illinois...going to be a lot of mid morning till dark sitting for me as i have little ones i have to get places first thing in the am..should be able to hit the woods about 7:30am on..thoughts?? My only worries is the daytime temps are forecasted to be in the middle 50's, you think thats too warm for daytime movement?


The best buck I've shot in the past 3 years was at 1pm on a day I didn't get to the stand until after 8am. That's not a bad strategy during the rut at all.

Temps in the 50's will be fine, that's right about average for this time of year. As long as it stays below 60 for a high daytime temp I have no concerns. I'd prefer highs around 45, but the weather rarely cooperates with me.


----------



## big_game_24 (Jan 3, 2011)

Western Illinois is at the start. i had a spike come in and case two does around. should be in full swing after most corn is out.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

just checked the extended forecast for SE Illinois where I will be hunting (Nov 10-15)... looks like several rainy/overcast days with highs in the low 60's and lows in the mid to upper 40's. Any thoughts on this forecast affecting deer movement (if it holds up)?


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't trust forecasts past 3 days. What county you headed to?


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am in woodford county and not seeing much. Rattled in a couple 1.5/2.5 but no chasing and not much movement at all. Most of the corn is out but still a few large fields waiting to be cut. 

Hunted all day yesterday and saw one doe going back to bed early. Still hunting the edges as it's too thick to see much....


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

that's what im talkin bout


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

sethfymf said:


> Killed a big one Saturday evening he grunted around 20 times before I shot him his tarsel gland were stinking pretty good to I'd say rut will be in full swing this weekend in south east Illinois


where abouts you hunting. im gonna be east of mount Vernon. this weekend


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

RedbeardHD90 said:


> I don't trust forecasts past 3 days. What county you headed to?


Headed to White Co to hunt Skillet fork river. I hope you are right about the forecast. The extended forecast on accuweather was looking great until today... took the wind out of my sails lol.


----------



## cheyv74 (Feb 27, 2008)

Slow slow slow in nw illinois, and whats with all the leaves still on the trees lol.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Lots of scrapes showing up but slow few days for me!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Had a 2.5 year old 8 pt. sneak in to 20 yards down wind of me and the food plot I was on the edge of. I am sure he was just cruising down wind of that plot, eyeballing it and checking for does. I was looking at the radar on my phone after putting it away once because I heard something behind me. I stood up looked around for a bit and sat back down. After pulling the radar back up I heard the unmistakable foot step. SURPRISE, buck at 20! I have been out probably for 50 hunts so far and this is the first buck bigger than basket I have seen. I think things are near!


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

wvbearman said:


> Headed to White Co to hunt Skillet fork river. I hope you are right about the forecast. The extended forecast on accuweather was looking great until today... took the wind out of my sails lol.


I'm headed to Hamilton in two weeks. Hoping for some cool DRY weather.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

RedbeardHD90 said:


> I'm headed to Hamilton in two weeks. Hoping for some cool DRY weather.



I hope you are right my man. The forecast up til today looked awesome for nov 10 to nov 15... lows in low to mid 30s and highs in low 50s. Man it turned on a dime. Now they are calling for 60s and rain every day. Hopefully it will change again between now and then lol


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Saw 2 shooters 30 minutes before dark tonight.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

N.E, Ia just across the river. My area has been slow-last 3 sits (12 hours) i've seen 2 does (10-29) at 15 yds (don't shoot does anymore). We all know it can start anytime now.. Only Buck on cam in 2 weeks was this spike 5 days ago & several Does. I had some decent Bucks b/4 season as you can see but none have been in front of a Cam since Season opened.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

RedbeardHD90 said:


> I'm headed to Hamilton in two weeks. Hoping for some cool DRY weather.


I'm just the opposite - I want a wet, drizzly morning about 35-40 degrees....gonna be good


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

dblungem said:


> I'm just the opposite - I want a wet, drizzly morning about 35-40 degrees....gonna be good


^^I agree with this statement! Last decent buck I shot (back in 2009..and shotgun) it was a cold, drizzly, fogging morning and the bucks were moving like crazy. There's something about those nasty mornings! My time off starts this Friday for 2 weeks and all I'm hoping for is that it's not hot. Give me 60 deg. or below and cold mornings.....I can deal with that. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

pretty quiet on this thread today...Im betting everyone is waiting out the rain/wind ehh? Things seem to be behind a little more than normal to me this year...anyone else??


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I missed a buck on the 25th and killed one on the 29th. Both were shooters. The only reason I got shots at either of them is because they started chasing doe fawns. Both bucks came into range because they decided to chase. This is the earliest I've seen shooter bucks exhibit such solid rut behavior. I still think things need a week but this weekend has got to be good. Storm is leaving and temps are gonna cool off.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

I will be in Illinois november 2-9 in southeastern richland county , whens the rut going to bust out over there ?


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I found a couple of fresh scrapes and rub on a ridge I know very big bucks cruise..saw them last season and pictures after season. I decided to hunt over the scrapes yesterday morning..saw nothing. Last year I saw 18 different shooter class bucks on this ridge cruising couple days before and after Nov. 13. 

I'm not going back in there..over a mile walk anyway into Shawnee until the weather drops and wind is out of the west. I still got one standing corn field about a mile from there and it's screwing up everything..now it's raining again and wet.


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

wvbearman said:


> Headed to White Co to hunt Skillet fork river. I hope you are right about the forecast. The extended forecast on accuweather was looking great until today... took the wind out of my sails lol.


I also hunt along the Skillet Fork. Good luck to you!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

hunt1up said:


> I missed a buck on the 25th and killed one on the 29th. Both were shooters. The only reason I got shots at either of them is because they started chasing doe fawns. Both bucks came into range because they decided to chase. This is the earliest I've seen shooter bucks exhibit such solid rut behavior. I still think things need a week but this weekend has got to be good. Storm is leaving and temps are gonna cool off.


I'm hoping the next four days are worth hunting because I'll be starting tomorrow morning. 

I have three things that get me in the stand: 1). November. 2). When guys start reporting their deer targets getting attacked. 3). When my buddy the UPS driver starts reporting seeing big bucks following does out in the open on his route.

I'm 3-3 starting tomorrow.


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

Gonna spend this weekend down in Williamson county. Last time I was there, 2 weeks ago, I saw a big ol' shooter following 2 does.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Got all.next week off...supposed to rain most of the week..


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

I think today's rain will be the kick off to some good buck movement this weekend. It going to get some bucks on their feet, checking old scrapes and making new ones. Should be a good Friday and weekend. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## rmckee84 (Jun 16, 2010)

Headed to Brown county in the morning. We have a few bucks on camera sparring and several shooters showing up in daytime pics. Its about to get right hopefully I'll get something on the ground in the next 5 days, about to do some all day sittin.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Checked cams. I got nothing. There on field edges though. Either way the decoy and rattles come out tomorrow after work!!


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

raber88 said:


> I also hunt along the Skillet Fork. Good luck to you!



Same to you!


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

wvbearman said:


> Same to you!


Where you coming out of?


----------



## Pacificcooler (Oct 18, 2012)

Just went to take the trash out and saw a nice buck in the next yard over. Hopefully their still moving in the am!


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

Got a shooter mature buck on camera today at 10:45 am. It's starting!


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

My Fingers and Toes are crossed that the recent comments signal the start of a special 2013 season. I'll be hanging out in a tree near Canton until the 9th...lots of corn still up but I believe standing corn discourages the shooters from crossing the middle of the fields and funnels them around the edges/just inside the wood line. If their beams are too wide to fit in between the rows, then they will look just fine on my wall....Best of luck to all, kill 'em dead.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

dblungem said:


> I'm just the opposite - I want a wet, drizzly morning about 35-40 degrees....gonna be good


The ideal day to be in the woods.


----------



## tuckerman9 (May 13, 2007)

headed to Marion County today, and I'm hoping that they will be moving this weekend.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Heading after work near Canton for 2 weeks! Winds are a little high this afternoon. We'll see what shows.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

GL Dextee...maybe we'll cross paths and swap stories at the Canton Diner on 78....


----------



## screaminbulls1 (Feb 3, 2011)

As i write this i am waiting on my flight to greene county, we still have most of our corn in but I will be there until the 17th. I will be sure and update as often as possible.


----------



## Pacificcooler (Oct 18, 2012)

No deer movement so far this morning Did have a coyote come in but I was feeling nice and gave him a second chance bad day of hunting is always better then work!


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm crossing my fingers.....headed to Jo Daviess tonight to hunt for 9 days


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Basket 7 came cruisin by at about 8:40 and two fawns came by at about 9:20. Fawns all alone might be a good sign!


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ill be in Jefferson county for a few days. Would be nice to see people put up locations where they are at to judge whats being seen in certain areas of state.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ill be in Will county


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Holy cow is it slow. 0 so far. Feels n sounds like spring. Oh and i hate black birds.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Small fork made it to about 50 yards and then he saw the ears on decoy pinned back. He turned went back from where came.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got back from Pike County. Passed on a 5 years old 8 on the 25th because it was the first day. After that there was almost not movement of mature deer. Lots of 2 and 3 year olds chasing around. It's getting close. Probably be amped up pretty good by the end of next week


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Forgot to add also, things would have been a lot better had the corn been picked. LOTS and LOTS of standing corn.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

11 Deer total . 1 - 2.5 with a doe. 1 shooter in 150's @ 500 yards pushing does with fawns & feeding. Wanted nothing to do with rattling and the decoy. But it was a great hunt. They did move late


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

I was out scouting tonight and *I'TS ON* I saw 2 Eight pointers flying after 2 different does chasing them hard. I then saw a 170 maybe 180 class in one field making a scrap. In another field I saw another booner following a hot doe. It on boy's at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

CSD said:


> I was out scouting tonight and *I'TS ON* I saw 2 Eight pointers flying after 2 different does chasing them hard. I then saw a 170 maybe 180 class in one field making a scrap. In another field I saw another booner following a hot doe. It on boy's at least in my neck of the woods.


So, where is your neck of the woods? If it says your location, I can't see it on iPhone with tap stalk. Sorry.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw 3 does and two fawns early tonight, and then had a basket 7 running a doe. Nothing big yet.


----------



## CIHUNTER (Oct 18, 2006)

Saw does only, still with fawns. No bucks at all. Christian county.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Sat all day with the exception of 1.5 hours between 12:30-2:00. ZERO deer. 2 yotes, both of which are now dead. Disappointing day for sure.


----------



## CIHUNTER (Oct 18, 2006)

dblungem said:


> Sat all day with the exception of 1.5 hours between 12:30-2:00. ZERO deer. 2 yotes, both of which are now dead. Disappointing day for sure.


 To cheap to shoot a yote with my bow but during shotgun season or any other time I will kill them.


----------



## mike25 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sat from 2- dark today in fulton county. No deer. A ton of massive fresh rubs. Still some standing corn around and in the property.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Seen some chasing last night , grunted a 2.5 to the tree tonight! Lots of fresh sign it's getting good quick !


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

My gratitude sir, for eradicating those dirty vampire dogs....not a wasted day


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Balzerbuck said:


> My gratitude sir, for eradicating those dirty vampire dogs....not a wasted day


I've shot 4 this year so far. Hate to sling $10 heads at yotes but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. We work em over pretty good after the season and in the spring too. I'm lucky that all 4 gave me a shot. 

I would much rather be tracking a bleeding buck, to tell you the truth...


----------



## mathewsdxt30 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is anyone sitting all day or in the middle of the day? If so is the movement any good


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Sat till 10:00. Saw 7 does and a 4 pointer in Edwards county.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Had the buck I missed on the 25th chase a doe and her fawns right to me this morning at 9:15. Could have drilled him at 25 yards. I almost did but since I shot a nice buck last week I passed him. He's a mid 140s 11 pointer. He grunted and chased a little and then moved on, leaving the doe. She wasn't ready yet. This happened 1/2 mile from where I missed him so he was definitely out looking. Maybe if he presents a shot later in the month I'll shoot him. I just couldn't bear the idea of my season being over so soon. Gonna try holding out something bigger for a few weeks.

My buddy killed a 3.5 year old, 130s 9-pointer last night while it made a scrape. His biggest buck.

It's really starting to pick up around here.


----------



## LaBowHunter (Jan 30, 2005)

Gonna be in Adams County Nov. 9 thru 15. Hope corn is down and rut is up. :wink:


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Had a decent 8 point grunting & pushing a doe behind my stand at first light. Then at 9:30 had another buck scent checking the field to the north of me. He was working my way but turned into the timer about 50 yards from me. Way too far of a shot for me but I was directly down wind of him & I swear I could smell him. Thinking about banging the horns together. All day sit for me. Sangamon county


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

mathewsdxt30 said:


> Is anyone sitting all day or in the middle of the day? If so is the movement any good


all day - yes / movement - no


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

northern illinois....nothing at first light but between 10:30 and noon there were 3 separate small bucks cruisng....good omen for things to come.


----------



## HANKFAN (May 12, 2007)

Killed this 8 point in Central Illinois on the evening of 11/1. It was the 3rd buck I seen that evening all were bumping does.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

HANKFAN said:


> Killed this 8 point in Central Illinois on the evening of 11/1. It was the 3rd buck I seen that evening all were bumping does.


Congrats...nice buck...was corn cut in your hunting area? take him in the timber or on the field edges? Thanks


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

saw a pretty decent buck cruising tonight at 1640, ALL the corn is still up around me.. it sucks!

dont forget to change your clock tonight!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice buck!
6 does tonight. Moved a little late again.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Northern IL - really slow today despite good conditions. Everybody around me is seeing the same thing. A couple does, small bucks. Nothing even close to a shooter. No day time movement.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

rolled into Canton tonight just before dark and got to cruise gravel side roads for a bit...saw several doe/fawn groups on field edges/beans feeding...nothing seemed to be bothering them...slowed to watch a group of 6-8 for a little bit when two bucks (not shooters but not far from it...twin 8's at/just past their ears) came busting out of standing corn on opposite side of road making a B Line right towards them...split the group up and bumped back into the timber...doing the Corn Cutting Shuffle in my room tonight hoping that some growers plan to get some corn in this coming week...if we can sit by the corn and watch the bean fields so can they...


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Saw the same shooter buck twice today but no shot opportunity. Didn't see anything else. The other 4 guys on other properties saw a combined zero deer.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Goin out in the morning (will county) to get after a buck I have dubbed Showtime. He's a nice 8 I have a few videos of and a few personal encounters with. But I'm itching for my first bow kill so anything over 1.5 years, or any doe, is goin in the freezer. Good luck folks!!! Kill em dead!


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

dblungem said:


> Northern IL - really slow today despite good conditions. Everybody around me is seeing the same thing. A couple does, small bucks. Nothing even close to a shooter. No day time movement.


Yep. Seeing the same. Hopefully it kicks in soon. I have vacation the week of Nov 10th


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

Was out this morning in west central Illinois. Zero deer. Though, there was a lot of duck hunting going on in the area and some of it was in the same public land I was on so that probably didn't help at all.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

This am I reported seeing a decent 8 pushing a doe, then another buck scent checking a field. From this intel it was looking like the seeking was starting. An hour before dark a small 8, 2 buttons & spike come out & start pushing each other around, mainly the 8 doing the pushing. I'd say it's starting to warm up.


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I was out all day in Putnam county and saw a total of 0 deer!


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

Northern Illinois


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

shawtd said:


> So, where is your neck of the woods? If it says your location, I can't see it on iPhone with tap stalk. Sorry.


Northern IL

Was out all day yesterday saw several deer chasing. I had one shooter in range nice 150 class but passed because he was broken up on the right side. I'm off this week most like if it had been next Saturday I would have shot him but hey timing is everything.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

LaBowHunter said:


> Gonna be in Adams County Nov. 9 thru 15. Hope corn is down and rut is up. :wink:


In headed to Adams those exact dates. My buddies are hunting the farm this week and it's SSSLLOOOOWWWW.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Had a small 1-1/2 6pt or so some by at 8:00am this morning and right after saw what looked like a buck chasing a doe down below me...quick eradic chase. Then two more deer below me just walking.

11:00am when I was getting my stand together on the ground, heard a blow, looked in the direction and saw a real dark big bodied deer about 40yds on the same trail I was watching. I took a small step to see better and he whirled and ran..saw part of his rack..was a good buck. First on I've seen this season..I'd say it's starting here. 

Middle of the day seems to be prime time for buck movement especially during the first part of rut. They wait and let the does do all their wandering around then got look for a hot trail.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One ol doe this morning and two coyote which did not give me a shot I will through arrows at yotes all day everyday!


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hunting in Marshall County brought my gf along for the first time.. Saw/shot a button buck this morning.... Just got back in stand and as we were waiting to climb up a small buck chased a doe to us.... Gf climbed up top and didn't like it and wanted down so now I'm in the tree and she is sitting at the base


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Kudos for trying with the gf but maybe the rut isn't the best time to try. Just saying!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

It's been slow for me. Small bucks are moving around but I haven't seen a buck I want to shoot all season. I have tomorrow scheduled off from work, but 60 degrees and 30 mph winds have me thinking about saving that day for another week.


----------



## DStack (Oct 22, 2007)

Hunted mercer co. Saturday and this morning. Slow yesterday until 10 am then saw 6 different bucks up until noon. None were shooters, but they all reacted to grunting. Not one deer sighted yesterday evening or this morning. Temps and winds


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW IL/Monroe County
Sat for 2.5 hours this morning and had 6 does/fawns walk through timber. No bucks, slow for me yet. Sure like when guys post up county and or location in state on the rut reports.


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Swampseed said:


> SW IL/Monroe County
> Sat for 2.5 hours this morning and had 6 does/fawns walk through timber. No bucks, slow for me yet. Sure like when guys post up county and or location in state on the rut reports.


This. I'm in SE IL, Johnson County. What looked to be a small buck pushing a doe yesterday morning, but that was all I saw!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Swampseed said:


> SW IL/Monroe County
> Sat for 2.5 hours this morning and had 6 does/fawns walk through timber. No bucks, slow for me yet. Sure like when guys post up county and or location in state on the rut reports.


Dito - exactly what I saw today also, only I sat from dark to dark. Northern IL.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Well my excitement for Friday went out the door, no movement. Saw a couple does feeding. Went to another property sat morning and saw one button. Hope for next weekend to be totally different


----------



## mike25 (Jul 18, 2009)

Fulton county illinois.

Saw a decent buck crossing a field yesterday at about 2,
Then saw another good buck at about 545, acting very skiddish and moving at a trot. Got a couple fresh scrapes popping up and a couple old, along with rubs riddling the property. New rubs are popping up daily. Didn't see anything today, but brother in law had a doe bedded near the stand he was walking into. I think right now there's a lot of mid day movement happening. Temps are supposed to drop after this Tuesday storm blowing in. Temps will be in the 40's next week,
So hopefully this late week cold front will help out. Also saw a small buck crossing the road headed into our property as we were just leaving a few minutes ago.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing today (Will County). Did find that some jackazz set up his ground blind right on top of a scrape that sits in front of a forked trail that I have seen the buck I want to kill use to move parallel to the main trail. His chair marks are literally right on the scrape. Oh well. Gonna set up shop somewhere else within the vicinity. The sad thing is, I think whoever set up their, is poaching. Pretty sure they are gun hunting. Hopefully I got them on my trail cam and can figure this out.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Step brother shot a big buck today in central il but we couldn't find it after a long track. He hit shoulder.. bled like a stuck pig but after about a 2 mile walk we jumped him and 2 miles later we lost trail


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hunted Mercer Co yesterday morning and this morning, yesterday morning I had a young 6 pt grunting and chasing a does for two hours, the doe was still with her young, so she would run, lose the buck then run back to where she left her young, I bet she was tired! I saw a total of 6 deer through 9am then had to work yesterday. Today, nothing until 9am, then two does under my stand for 15 mins feeding on grass and acorns. Talked to a buddy who was also hunting Mercer Co, he saw 16 deer, 3 where 8 pts or larger, yesterday afternoon, he said it was rocking, but today, slow!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Seen too many does to count. 1 2.5 year old pushing them around. Big boy didn't come out or he was somewhere else or just late to the party. 
2 buddys saw shooters this morning.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Had a little six pointer chasing around does and fawns this afternoon, he gave them all a try. Still ofer the season for big buck sightings.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

brdymakr said:


> rolled into Canton tonight just before dark and got to cruise gravel side roads for a bit...saw several doe/fawn groups on field edges/beans feeding...nothing seemed to be bothering them...slowed to watch a group of 6-8 for a little bit when two bucks (not shooters but not far from it...twin 8's at/just past their ears) came busting out of standing corn on opposite side of road making a B Line right towards them...split the group up and bumped back into the timber...doing the Corn Cutting Shuffle in my room tonight hoping that some growers plan to get some corn in this coming week...if we can sit by the corn and watch the bean fields so can they...


Probably hunting near you. Was out Friday night and all day saturday. Friday night had a four point chase a doe by me. A half hour later I had a giant buck below me in a bean field about 80 yards away with a doe. Didn't see a thing Saturday but my buddy a a few properties away said he had multiple nice bucks chasing a doe. Can't wait to head back down Tuesday. When that front rolls through Wednesday afternoon it should be on!


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Andrew10 said:


> Hunting in Marshall County brought my gf along for the first time.. Saw/shot a button buck this morning.... Just got back in stand and as we were waiting to climb up a small buck chased a doe to us.... Gf climbed up top and didn't like it and wanted down so now I'm in the tree and she is sitting at the base


Ended up having two fork horns come in together and leave together and a mature doe by her self right before dark


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Headed to Brown County Thurs., weather clear with highs in the mid 50s


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw one basket 8 cruising fairly early this morning. I am in Shelby Co.


----------



## Micj (Oct 17, 2013)

was in the stand am and pm both saturday and sunday, in Montgomery co. Saw small bucks and a few does, but no real rutting activity yet. have seen many new scrapes on the ground. I think its about ready to bust open.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Marshall and Putnam counties. Seeing deer but not much in the way of rut activity. I normally can pull little bucks to me with calls time and again until one of us get tired of the game but the bucks I seen this weekend gave nothing more than a look. Still a little early where I am I think but very soon.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Sat all day sat in Woodford = 0 deer.
Sun morning (late start) as i was walking to field edge ground blind snapped a stick and could see white flags through the fog. stopped and almost got ran over by a small 6 and 3 does. around 4 saw a tall fork blasting across field to river. driving up lane after dark upper field was loaded with at least 20. 
things are picking up.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Marshall and Putnam counties. Seeing deer but not much in the way of rut activity. I normally can pull little bucks to me with calls time and again until one of us get tired of the game but the bucks I seen this weekend gave nothing more than a look. Still a little early where I am I think but very soon.


If you don't mind saying what town are you hunting by... I'm right outside of Henry. I think next weekend will be the time to sit all day


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw nothing this morning. S. Illinois.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Andrew10 said:


> If you don't mind saying what town are you hunting by... I'm right outside of Henry. I think next weekend will be the time to sit all day


Andrew, I am outside of Henry as well. Btw this is Aron S.


----------



## jymedic (May 5, 2011)

Scheduled my vacation to come to Fulton county on the 10th. How do y'all think the rut activity will be then?


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

I think we are still a week away! It's already been said but this front coming through will hopefully get them fired up.


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

Seen a buck chasing a doe at Coffeen Lake yesterday eve. 80 yards from the stand!


----------



## urahicks2 (May 30, 2007)

Im off next week to hunt all week, hope the timing is right!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Not much this morning. Does.
Driving home there I did see a 140s in the field zig zagging across a field.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

bluearmy28 said:


> I think we are still a week away! It's already been said but this front coming through will hopefully get them fired up.


I hope you are right. Im going to put a lot of time in the stand starting wednesday afternoon. Hopefully a good rain and wind will blow the rest of the leaves off the trees. They are really pretty this time of year but I'm ready for them to fall. 

Been hunting Cumberland county and havent seen much of anything all year. My bucks were still nocturnal as of last weekend.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

sweet


HANKFAN said:


> Killed this 8 point in Central Illinois on the evening of 11/1. It was the 3rd buck I seen that evening all were bumping does.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Passed a nice 3.5yo 8 at 3:30 bumping a doe. I hope I don't regret it. Only deer I saw.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> Saw nothing this morning. S. Illinois.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Sat from 9:30 till dark today and saw only two deer. Both were together, headed up the trail right at dark. Combined they were sporting maybe 40" of head gear, maybe. Lots of scrapes popping up but that's about it.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

SecurityGuy said:


> I hope you are right. Im going to put a lot of time in the stand starting wednesday afternoon. Hopefully a good rain and wind will blow the rest of the leaves off the trees. They are really pretty this time of year but I'm ready for them to fall.
> 
> Been hunting Cumberland county and havent seen much of anything all year. My bucks were still nocturnal as of last weekend.


Hunted tonight... 2 buck cruising, one was pretty nice but young.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Starting to heat up at my farm. Hunters have been seeing bucks chasing all day


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I plan on sitting all day Fri. - Sun.. I believe we should try to sit all day long starting this weekend. I seen the young ones chasing last week and a little bit the week before. Seen a few mature bucks on their feet in the middle of the day this weekend and so has a few other hunters I know. Seems like the rut may hit a little early this year, the chase phase of the rut anyway. My son watched 2 150+ bucks pushing a doe and 1 buck that would score easy in the 180s pushing a doe as well. He had the 180 at 15yrds, but he couldn't get him to stop so he could get a clean shot.


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hunted for last few days in Jefferson County, between 3 of us, only seen a spike chasing a doe. Between all sits only one possible shooter was seen. Neighbor on adjacent farm stated he was seeing bucks still in groups. Over last two days, a lot more scrapes showing up and more rubs. Probably another week.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Saw 2 different 3 year old 8's bumping does last night. Only a 1 year old this am and got ruined by the next door neighbor brush hogging his field edges.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Union County. I've been seeing bucks chasing for the past three days.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hunted Crawford the last couple of days, no shooters. Saw an 8 pt probably 100" scent checking at 9:00 on a fenceline. I'm in White co. the next few days. This evening had 6 does and 2 bucks together at 50 yds. The larger one was probably 130 class. I'm thinking one of the does may be close.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Starting to sound encouraging. Im ready and anxious to get back out there.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I sat for 3 hours this morning and saw nothing.


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

I sat this morning also, saw a doe with two fawns, that was it for me.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

wacker stacker said:


> I sat for 3 hours this morning and saw nothing.


Same story for me in Central IL.


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

Saw bucks on the move yesterday evening in Pope Co. They are definitely starting to cruise!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw nothing again this morning..hunted around some fresh scrapes in an area I know has plenty of bucks. Seeing a few more scrapes..but not serious ones and few medium rubs. 

There's no does around these areas now...they are around and in the one big standing cornfield and I'm going to hunt the edges of it for a while..the wind from the S is terrible for it, but I'm going to try to pick a spot anyway. 

Still a lot of leaves on the trees where I hunted this morning and I think it's going to take one more cold snap...like this Thursday to set them off. Shawnee, Gallatin Cl.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Sat until 11:30 today in N IL. 11 deer - 4 bucks, biggest was 135" 9pt. He came right under me, stood for 5 minutes looking down the hill and walked off. Nice looking youngster. A quick lunch, some muscle relaxers and back to the stand. The rain should do the bucks some good this afternoon. Should be good.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dblungem said:


> Sat until 11:30 today in N IL. 11 deer - 4 bucks, biggest was 135" 9pt. He came right under me, stood for 5 minutes looking down the hill and walked off. Nice looking youngster. A quick lunch, some muscle relaxers and back to the stand. The rain should do the bucks some good this afternoon. Should be good.


You didn't shoot that big of a buck?? Damn!I can't even get a 115" to come within 20 yards of me


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

All does this morning. Moved a stand to accommodate the SSE winds we have and are going to have again this weekend.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> You didn't shoot that big of a buck?? Damn!I can't even get a 115" to come within 20 yards of me


Most hunters in trophy areas target 150 plus bucks. I've already passed on several 130 and 140 class bucks.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

outdoorsman3 said:


> You didn't shoot that big of a buck?? Damn!I can't even get a 115" to come within 20 yards of me


He was just a 2.5 yr old. If he was 4.5 or older, he would have been shot regardless of his rack. Besides, you can't kill 150-200 if you kill the little ones.


----------



## SBXT29 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hunted Tazwell county this morning and didn't see anything.I wasn't too crazy about the temperature, but it's Nov 5th and they aren't in my living room. I'm seeing a new rub or two every time I go out. Hoping the 29 degree low Thurday morning gets them moving.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Got stuck in the stand when a doe came with a 125" 8 point in tow. They bedded down at 45 yards out. I was about ready to get down, as I hadn't seen anything to that point. That was at 10am. Finally got to get down at 1210 when they got up and wandered off.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dblungem said:


> He was just a 2.5 yr old. If he was 4.5 or older, he would have been shot regardless of his rack. Besides, you can't kill 150-200 if you kill the little ones.


Lol I just want to kill any deer with decent size before I go off to the air force, hope it will happen for me this weekend or else I'm done


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Illinois rut watch was started on this Facebook page yesterday too, incase you guys wanna keep an eye on it as well. 

https://www.facebook.com/Deerhuntillinois


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well it's supposed to be raining , but it's not and I already grabbed a 12 pack and went all buddy I haven't seen in over a year. And I'm okay with that!.. Although tonight looks awesome


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

dblungem said:


> Sat until 11:30 today in N IL. 11 deer - 4 bucks, biggest was 135" 9pt. He came right under me, stood for 5 minutes looking down the hill and walked off. Nice looking youngster. A quick lunch, some muscle relaxers and back to the stand. The rain should do the bucks some good this afternoon. Should be good.


4 does at dark. 2 bucks at 30 minutes before dark - 1 dink and 1 130'ish 10pt. Every deer was within 15 yards of the tree. Didn't see any chasing or typical rutting activity all day.


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

Rattled in two small bucks this morning. Saw a little 4pt chasing a doe and grunting. She wanted no part of it. Buddy shot a nice 10 this morning.


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

dblungem said:


> 4 does at dark. 2 bucks at 30 minutes before dark - 1 dink and 1 130'ish 10pt. Every deer was within 15 yards of the tree. Didn't see any chasing or typical rutting activity all day.


Did not make it out today family obligations. Yesterday out all day saw several does and 5 bucks. Four 2 1/2 one 3 1/2 130-140 class. Did not see what I consider a shooter 150 or better. Will be out tomorrow afternoon. Most action was in the morning did not see much after that probably because it started to warm up.


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Madison Cnty. is slow right now, nothing happening here.


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

otterlakexbow said:


> Madison Cnty. is slow right now, nothing happening here.


I've done a lot of hunting in public land in Madison county and is has been extremely slow for me. I've only seen one deer and that was October 1st.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothin again! 1 small 8 in 5 sits. 
I just can't imagine how you guys see so many 130-140 inch deer. I have been hunting for 28 years and have never seen a 150 in my life. Not even out of a vehicle. I have killed a couple 130-140 over the last couple of years [never scored em] but it seems as if some place have big deer in good #s and some don't. I have hunted nearly every day from Oct 1 through guns season for the last 5 or 6 years and I just can't imagine why I haven't accidently seen atleast one big un.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Rain chance is diminishing after 1p tomorrow. NW winds again so finally back to the good stands. 1 good news..the farmer managed to get out the bull row of corn and then some. Ya buddy.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Azaral said:


> I've done a lot of hunting in public land in Madison county and is has been extremely slow for me. I've only seen one deer and that was October 1st.


Mind if i ask where where you are hunting public land in Madison County? I live in Highland.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW IL/Monroe County
Hunted last 3 hours tonight, little warm and windy. Saw nothing. Driving back home seen a couple groups of doe's and fawns feeding off county roads, no bucks. Think it is still a little early by me.


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

SecurityGuy said:


> Mind if i ask where where you are hunting public land in Madison County? I live in Highland.


Chateau island and the area behind the Lewis and Clark place. I was behind Lewis and Clark on Saturday and there were two guys duck hunting ( I assume ), so they were probably scaring the deer away into the no hunting land. I saw the one deer on the island and that was it. I covered a lot of ground on the island most days and didn't even manage to spook any deer up. I live in Collinsville.


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

jymedic said:


> Scheduled my vacation to come to Fulton county on the 10th. How do y'all think the rut activity will be then?


i think the 10th through the 17 is prime time...good luck
I believe using the 10th days before and after are the best


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

weird movement this year ,usually standing and cut beans by me are loaded with deer . I have yet to see any in them


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

wacker stacker said:


> Nothin again! 1 small 8 in 5 sits.
> I just can't imagine how you guys see so amny 130-140 inch deer. I have been hunting for 28 years and have never seen a 150 in my life. Not even out of a vehicle. I have killed a couple 130-140 over the last couple of years [never scored em] but it seems as if some place have big deer in good #s and some don't. I have hunted nearly every day from Oct 1 through guns season for the last 5 or 6 years and I just can't imagine why I haven't accidently seen atleast one big un.


Wacker often it's not how you hunt but where you hunt. I was once told by wise hunter you can't kill a trophy buck if you hunt in a place where there aren't any. I grew up in the northeast where bucks with big racks were hard to come by. When I got to the Midwest I learned that there were big bucks in the area and made it my business to find them. I would scout morning and afternoons to find properties that held good deer numbers. If I found one that had a couple of nice bucks I would beg to hunt the land offering to do just about anything to gain access. It was not easy and I believe it's even harder now. Unfortunately now it seems like the only way to find decent property, if you don't know someone, is to lease. The other option is if you own decent property you can grow big bucks. I'll admit I'm very lucky because I have permission to hunt some really nice private properties but it can be done with hard work persistence and a little luck.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Been slow last few days, passed up quite a few bucks last couple days, everything has been 130 or so and smaller. did see 1 shooter sunday morning but he was across the road on outfitted ground. Think Thursday through sunday things should get going real good. Good ones seem to be on their feet a little bit and my trail cams are showing shooters on their feet closer to daylight hours.


----------



## dicklillie (Jun 11, 2013)

Adams county is S L O W


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

Still slow in Jefferson around my spots. I saw 2 different 130-135" Sunday night and last night. Saw a good little 2 yr. old 8 pt tonight that was wide and full of potential. Aside from that, a couple of dinks and a few does. None of the bucks (including the dinks) were "cruising." They were more nonchalant about their course. I still have some corn fields standing in some spots which could be a factor to lack of deer movement so far. Just trying not to pressure my spots too much at this point. One good siting while driving back tonight...saw a big bodied, heavy horned deer with his nose to the ground in a field...walking casually...but maybe he was following a doe that was on the verge.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

BOOYAH said:


> weird movement this year ,usually standing and cut beans by me are loaded with deer . I have yet to see any in them


I agree and the trail cams from clear back to August show the same thing. I knew or felt that this season was going to be a challenge... I guess they all are in one way or another that's why we do it.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Just waiting for the rain to let up here in Fulton Co. As soon as it does I'm in the stand. Temps dropping all day with NW wind. Things should kick off good now.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rock Island County > Had a young buck cruising a few days ago. This last weekend had a different young buck chasing a couple of does. These NW are bad for me since the corn is still standing. We are the only farm around the area with standing crops... Not good. Farmer said he was going to have the fields done 2 weeks ago. Going to let the farm sit today since I have no stand to hunt. Hoping tomorrow is the day. Need to get it done before shotgun season because my chances will go way down.


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Same here Dex...soon as radar shows it's past we AE going to be in them all day rest of week. GL,


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven't seen any yet this morning! I think I must have my couch in a bad spot! Maybe I should move to the other side of the living room lol! Raaaaaaaiiiiiiiin!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> I haven't seen any yet this morning! I think I must have my couch in a bad spot! Maybe I should move to the other side of the living room lol! Raaaaaaaiiiiiiiin!


Lol.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

My buddy shot a dandy last night. Came in dogging a big doe hard he said. Shot him at 15 yards around 5PM. We rough taped him at 148 5/8. We realized afterward that he had the sheds of this buck hanging on the wall in the shop. The deer actually lost about 10" from last year. Old and mature. Livingston County. 

All day sits for me tomorrow-Sunday.

EDIT: Here's a pic of his deer.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm going to be in the stand as much as possible Thursday-Sunday. I'm not thrilled with the 300 acres of standing corn across the road that I was really hoping would be out by now, but the action is definitely heating up and all I really need is one buck big enough for my wall to cruise past me to make my treestand time worth it.

I expect to see a parade of young bucks cruising past me over the next few days, hopefully there's at least one mature buck with the same idea.


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just had a nice buck at 65 yds scent checking food plot at 710 in the rain.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Had three bucks together under me in the evening hunt in southeastern Illinois yesterday. 125" 2-1/2 year old and a smaller eight and six still not in full swing.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Im leaving tomorrow for northern mchenry co. and will be hunting through the 17th!
The guys on the farm and surrounding satellite farms are saying my timing is perfect and it has not kicked off yet!


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Not seeing much...hope to be out fri through tues


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Had a small buck under me before daylight and two doe came by before the heavy rain. Temps are gonna drop this evening. Should be good!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Got the number one shooter back on camera... I should say the only shooter I think. At least I know he's back in the area. Going after him tonight


----------



## timglidewell (Oct 30, 2013)

I am heading out this eve from arkansas. Going to Randoulph County what do u guys think the deer will be doing this weekend i am hunting Thrus- Mon. Thanks for the input guys i know our deer here aint doing a thing!


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sloooooooow day yesterday...dosn't seem to be clicking just yet in my neck of the woods....odd....


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

> I am heading out this eve from arkansas. Going to Randoulph County what do u guys think the deer will be doing this weekend i am hunting Thrus- Mon. Thanks for the input guys i know our deer here aint doing a thing!


I think with the all-day rain today followed by a rising barometer and dropping temps Thursday and Friday will be off the chain!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunted yesterday afternoon and saw a small 8 at 4:00. Pretty slow. Will be out tomorrow as the weather clears and the temp drops....

Good luck all


----------



## timglidewell (Oct 30, 2013)

How is Randoulph County? I have several farms i can hunt. Have seen good deer in the past yet to give one a ride in the truck yet though!


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Seen bucks in fields on my way to work today, 1 looked like he may have been bumping a doe acrossed but couldnt tell. looked like a nice 10. maybe the first does are starting to get a little heated up! cant wait for the weekend


----------



## Obsession63 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ahh the rut...the time of year when I truly get nothing done at work and count down the seconds till I can climb a tree. I watched 2 bucks get hit by cars with in 200yrd stretch of road in northern IL, dinks harassing a doe straight into the road. I also had a shooter cruise straight 20yrds in front of me while I was changing to walk to my stand after work. I'd say it's heating up....


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

Slow over in NW IL. Only small bucks at last light. No shooters on camera.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Saturday my 12 year old son and I saw small bucks cruising all thru the midday. None seemed to give a rip about the grunt tube or for bleat. None I call shooters were seen but when you are 12 and looking for your first bowkill when this one is standing 10yds from the stand it became a shooter.


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

It's official. Your 12 year old has more experience killing deer than I do. Congrats to him! I'd have done the same.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Managed to slide into a field stand about an hour ago. Seen 10 does/fawns. No sign of anything harassing them yet.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Saturday my 12 year old son and I saw small bucks cruising all thru the midday. None seemed to give a rip about the grunt tube or for bleat. None I call shooters were seen but when you are 12 and looking for your first bowkill when this one is standing 10yds from the stand it became a shooter.


Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

After hunting Illinois Rut last 8 years in a row...Pike/Macoupin Counties....I think this year was the slowest Rut Activity I've Seen! (Hunting first week of November. But temperatures were above normal...winds were high etc... But I shot a Nice 3 year old 8 pointer and a Big Doe...so why should I complain??? I saw one other shooter...maybe mid-one forties. 

I hope next year is back to the Illinois Buck Craziness I Love!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I sat from noon till dark. All does. The only positive I saw was the does were keeping their distance from fawns.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a5 day weekend starting tomorrow!I better kill one or else it's going to be a sad weekend! Temps are plummeting tonight!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I sit 4 hours today. two small bucks is all I seen. Was raining hard were I was til dark.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Saturday my 12 year old son and I saw small bucks cruising all thru the midday. None seemed to give a rip about the grunt tube or for bleat. None I call shooters were seen but when you are 12 and looking for your first bowkill when this one is standing 10yds from the stand it became a shooter.


Congrats to him!!! Nothing is more memorable than your first buck!


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Putnam county. - Ended up seeing a lot of does with fawns tonight. One little buck came into the field to eat, he could care less about the other deer out there.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

bluearmy28 said:


> Congrats to him!!! Nothing is more memorable than your first buck!


First bow harvest ever!
He started with a muzzleloader at age 9 and has taken 6 deer so far but this is the first time having a deer in bow range at ten yds (well an hour earlier was first but he was shaking so bad he couldn't find the strength to draw


----------



## CSD (Jul 25, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Saturday my 12 year old son and I saw small bucks cruising all thru the midday. None seemed to give a rip about the grunt tube or for bleat. None I call shooters were seen but when you are 12 and looking for your first bowkill when this one is standing 10yds from the stand it became a shooter.


Congrats nice deer way to go!!!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW IL/Monroe County
Sat from 3pm to dark, had a 8 point maybe 110'' but had a body of at least a 3 1/2 year old. Slowly feeding through timber. Was 40 yards from me for 45 minutes feeding, no girls on his mind.


----------



## mike25 (Jul 18, 2009)

Fulton county. Sat Monday from 10am- dark- saw a small 5pt and a decent 110" 8- too young. Brother in law saw a small doe and two bucks at dark, one we believe was a shooter. Tuesday- I saw one smaller doe and nothing else- brother in law saw small 6pt and a small 8. The bigger bucks just aren't out yet. Too much corn standing. Tons of activity with doe and bucks crossing roads at night to and from property (as we leave). I think the corn is really slowing things down. The 8 I saw seemed to be on the prowl. This cold weather should step things up.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One doe with her fawn this evening. Other than a little wind it just looked perfect.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

As of November 3rd:



> Corn harvest has reached 83 percent complete, compared to 97 percent last year and the 5-year average of 76 percent.


According to this ag website the harvest is behind last year but ahead of the 5 year average. But it sure seems like there's more corn than usual still standing around me, especially the 300 acres or so right across the road from where I'll be hunting tomorrow. I'm hunting the next 5 days in a row, I really hope that corn gets taken out one of those days and the sooner the better. 

The last time I was in the stand I'm hunting tomorrow I had two young bucks cruise through in the morning and that was it. That was last Friday, so with any luck tomorrow will be a lot better. When the pre-rut is really rolling it's not unusual for me to see 5-10 bucks cruise through that area in a day, I just need to be there when the right buck comes through.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I didn't hunt tonight but went for a drive by my house. Saw 22 does in the cut fields and not 1 buck...go figure.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Temps are dropping and weather clearing up. Gonna sit all day tomorrow in my new Milenium that I haven't sat in yet. Set up for NW wind


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

timglidewell said:


> How is Randoulph County? I have several farms i can hunt. Have seen good deer in the past yet to give one a ride in the truck yet though!


Seen some young bucks out wandering on all three properties I hunt in Randolph, but only mature buck seen was being chased by an uncollared pit bull, just so happened it was one I've been after for 4 years now, also the buck featured as my avatar, so far beyond frustrated, but in only takes a minute to turn a season around! Hoping things change with this cold front coming thru!


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

JC-XT 
That ag website is wrong! I have had a farm in Illinois the past 4 years and never ever has this much corn been standing on mine or the neighbors! Im sick of seeing corn! I wish there was away to get the deer outa the corn for good so they will be in the woods with me!


----------



## dicklillie (Jun 11, 2013)

stockcarkid3 said:


> JC-XT
> That ag website is wrong! I have had a farm in Illinois the past 4 years and never ever has this much corn been standing on mine or the neighbors! Im sick of seeing corn! I wish there was away to get the deer outa the corn for good so they will be in the woods with me!



Couldn't agree more. It's terrible. I threatened the farmer tonight that I was going to burn it down. He told me I needed to get some sleep.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

As usual, the weather got the bucks on their feet. Blowing rain and SW winds this afternoon broke to calm NW in the afternoon. Caught a buck looking for does at 3:00. 165" 10pt on the ground! Gotta love these dreary days of fall.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Richland county buck down. My dad shot it Sunday at 3:45


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

stockcarkid3 said:


> Im sick of seeing corn! I wish there was away to get the deer outa the corn for good so they will be in the woods with me!


Cut it down???


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Went out for a couple hours before work today, saw 2 does, one had one fawn the other had 2 fawns. They were just wandering around. I would say nothing has been chasing them yet.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

still in the stand, so itll b short

lasalle cty.

seen 2 different bucks chasing does. no monsters, but chasing is chasing. no bs, I swear on my mothers grave


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Slow this morning. 1 small buck. Anyone seeing midday movement?


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

JBudz said:


> Cut it down???


Burn it!


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

saw zero this morning. 

Last night saw three bucks. One big boy cruising about 150 yds away. A 120-130 8 pt at 10 yds and a small 6pt behind me. Two does without any chasing.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

just had one of the 2 I saw chasing run by...nose to the ground doing the hot trot


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Shelby Co.------- saw a 120 ish 2.5 yr old out cruising and about an hour later he ran a doe past me at about 35 yards.


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

grunted in a nice buck last night. he was with 2 does, harassing them a bit. as soon as i grunted, he left them and came in to the grunt. first time i've ever seen a buck leave a doe!


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

slow here in marshall co. no signs of chasing yet. been out the last 5 mornings and only seen deer twice. a doe with her fawn one day and a small 6 pt the other.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I saw a small six and my friend hinting 200 yards away saw a shooter 8 but he was cruising looking for some ladies and didn't come close! 
Clark Co.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Meant hunting!! Not hinting lol


----------



## kurtg2020 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was out this morning, 1 deer, a small 4 pt, nothing else. Pulled my card and had three deer in a week, and two pictures was the same 4pt, I think he is my mature buck on my property...yea!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw a little buck hr before daylight walking in, then saw two more sets of eyes and finally walked up to a doe about 25yds bedded down. Saw nothing from my stand. Wind screwed me again. I was hunting a locust ridge between two big white oak flats that ends at a standing corn field. 

I know pretty much which direction and where the bucks come from that travel this ridge and the forecast said NW wind so I set up accordingly. Well, when I heard some deep blowing behind me at 9:30am I drifted a few milk wed pods and they all sailed off to the SW. I've been winded more this season than ever. I may think about washing my camo this yr.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Hoyt don't feel bad. I too have been winded more than any other.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

In the stand at 5:30. Saw nothing till 11next then all hell broke loose. Saw 4a bucks chasing and 2a smaller bucks cruising. I shot at a 3.5 year old and frickin missed. Misjudged distance....

Action stopped around 1230. Im sitting till dark but i really want to kick my own ass right now.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just saw a giant out searching in a cut corn field off the road on the way home. Heading out now. Good luck


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nothing last night and nothing this morning. Still in NW IL


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Won't be back in the stand till Saturday morning. Will report then. Work really gets in the way of hunting sometimes. Sangamon county


----------



## MTHS shooter (Nov 5, 2007)

Sat for 4 hours this morning, saw nothing! Going back out in the a.m. I'm off till Tuesday. Hope things heat up pretty soon. (Carroll County)


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Seen a 4 or so point at 0650 this morning. Doe at about 11. First deer I've seen in a week. Really haven't seen any chasing at all. I'm on vaca next week they better get started soon.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

saw a tall 8 pt at 3ish, and a doe right at sunset. no chasing like I saw this morning. I got tomorrow and then im stuck at work till Wednesday


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing tonight, woods looked perfect. Hopefully it gets better soon, I'm hitting it hard all weekend. Will be in Bureau for the weekend.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Hunted cumberland county today. Sat all day. Had doe and 2 young ones come thru around 7:30. A spike came in and bumped them off. That was all I saw all day until 4 and saw a buck off in the distance about 150 yards. Pulled my card on the way out and the buck im after was thru again at 11:30 last night. He is still not moving in the daytime. Was pretty disappointed today. Plan to sit all day again tomorrow and hope things pick up. I really expected to see some chasing today.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw 20+ does in the field. 0 bucks.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

tdp51 said:


> Nothing tonight, woods looked perfect. Hopefully it gets better soon, I'm hitting it hard all weekend. Will be in Bureau for the weekend.


This is so weird that everyone I know is seeing the same thing NOTHING happening. Makes me wonder if this late 'rutting moon' may have something to do with it even though you hear 'rut is same time every year'.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

My peeps are reporting in from Hancock saying big bucks moving everywhere


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Same ol doe and fawn as I always see from this stand. I am sure the neighbor will whack em come gun season when he sits on my line ukey:


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

offroadr said:


> This is so weird that everyone I know is seeing the same thing NOTHING happening. Makes me wonder if this late 'rutting moon' may have something to do with it even though you hear 'rut is same time every year'.



Sorry boys, our governor has canceled the rut until we all purchase a $15 rut usage stamp.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Found a pretty good rub right up close to the cornfield behind my house this morning and decided to hunt that spot this afternoon. There's a good trail going into the cornfield and I put a loc on right beside a big cedar to hide me from the deer coming out of the field.

I didn't see anything and it was getting dark when I felt pretty sure I heard a deer in the leaves right behind me on the other side of the cedar. I was facing the other way and turned slowly to look behind me. That's all it took to spook him. He heard me twisting on the cloth seat on the Loc On Limit. Didn't spook him much, he darted to my right about 5yds and stopped behind a clump of trees and just stood there for a couple minutes then eased on off on a wide loop. It was so dark by then I couldn't see his rack but he was a big deer.

I should have just sat still and let him walk on past me..would have walked right under my tree..most likely though would have smelt where I got my stand ready for climbing tree. I'm having terrible luck this season..hope it changes quick. He waited till just at dark to leave the cornfield.


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Sat from 6 to noon in a prime funnel leading to bedding...no sightings. This afternoon 6 does out feeding in cut corn, two bucks came out (one 135ish) but only some light bumping and then just feeding with the does. Did see some fresh scrapes after yesterday's rain, can't believe I didnt even see small cruisers this morning


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

The bucks are on the move in Whiteside County.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Two small bucks worked the same scrape this morning by my stand. Had a buck follow a doe around me for almost an hour. Sat all day and didn't see anything worth shooting. The worst part is I sat out there all day and never heard a combine get started in the fields of standing corn across the road. 

Gonna try the same property again tomorrow, if that doesn't result in more action I'll switch it up for Saturday if the corn is still standing.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

offroadr said:


> This is so weird that everyone I know is seeing the same thing NOTHING happening. Makes me wonder if this late 'rutting moon' may have something to do with it even though you hear 'rut is same time every year'.


I'm hearing lots of reports of bucks chasing, and I've seen pics of some monsters that have already been tagged. So no, I don't think the rutting moon is any more real than rutting werewolves.


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

offroadr said:


> This is so weird that everyone I know is seeing the same thing NOTHING happening. Makes me wonder if this late 'rutting moon' may have something to do with it even though you hear 'rut is same time every year'.


The moon dosent control the rut, Does do! The reduced amount of daylight triggers the Does estrus cycle, which in turn triggers the Bucks. The moon may affect deer activity, but has nothing to do with the rut.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Saw a buck I didn't know was there tonight. No trail cam pics of him. He was a hog. Hopefully he makes the mistake in the morning. He wasn't chasing. He was tearing up every small cedar tree he could find.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

JC-XT said:


> I'm hearing lots of reports of bucks chasing, and I've seen pics of some monsters that have already been tagged. So no, I don't think the rutting moon is any more real than rutting werewolves.


Could be but in my area of central IL I know many people hunting in several counties that are experiencing the same I am. Tomorrow is another day


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

craitchky said:


> The moon dosent control the rut, Does do! The reduced amount of daylight triggers the Does estrus cycle, which in turn triggers the Bucks. The moon may affect deer activity, but has nothing to do with the rut.


Actually I do know that


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

offroadr said:


> Actually I do know that


No offense intended.


----------



## dicklillie (Jun 11, 2013)

Adams County. 4pt and 4 does this morning. Small 8 with left side totally broken off. Cruising and tearing up trees, this evening.


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

Far Northern part of the state...saw 5 bucks and 0 does tonight (very unusual when sitting in this set). First shooter buck came through at 2:45pm but never got closer than 65 yards. Bucks moving everywhere!!!


----------



## VAN DAM (Feb 16, 2010)

Pike county. I've seen lots of chasing today, no shooters though, mostly scrap bucks. Saw one around 130 this morning but he was just cruising. Seems like the big ones haven't really started rolling out yet


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Bull Run said:


> Far Northern part of the state...saw 5 bucks and 0 does tonight (very unusual when sitting in this set). First shooter buck came through at 2:45pm but never got closer than 65 yards. Bucks moving everywhere!!!


That's great to hear!!!
Just crossed state line into NE. on my way to Northern McHenry Co.

Not much happening yet is the word.
My buddy saw two basket 6's but they were not on the move.

Another buddy was glassing multiple groups of does...no bucks during daylight.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Sent my business partner up to the farm tonight'. Let's see what he's experiencing in the woods tomorrow. 
I've spent every year for 6 years hunting the prerut. This year changing it up and will be there between the 12th and first shotgun


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Hunted this morning in Cumberland co. Didn't see anything till about 9:30am I had a small 8pt chasing two does. He was grunting the whole way. I've got tomorrow off work and all next week hoping to put a giant on the ground!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Wind is killing us. 25mi hour again today. I think thats why some are not seeing much.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

sirrobinhood said:


> Wind is killing us. 25mi hour again today. I think thats why some are not seeing much.


Man I'm 40 min south of you, and I got 0 wind. If your willing to make the drive, their are some good spots my way.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wind is going to pick up later today but I wouldn't let that stop me. I don't think that it will stop anyone else with a day off, in fact I wish I had today off, this morning should be good.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

3rd buck so far. No shooters. Little grunting. At least some places are heating up in Fulton Co. There are sooo many does in my area I can't put a dent in them with a machine gun.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just heard from my buddy up at the farm. Says he saw 5 bucks chasing does biggest was a 145. Seems the rut is about to kick into high gear


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a thing yet. Perfect morning though.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

> Sat from 6 to noon in a prime funnel leading to bedding...no sightings. This afternoon 6 does out feeding in cut corn, two bucks came out (one 135ish) but only some light bumping and then just feeding with the does. Did see some fresh scrapes after yesterday's rain, can't believe I didnt even see small cruisers this morning


This is pretty much the story in the McLean County area...every buck big or little we have seen from the stand has NOT been chasing...


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

JBudz said:


> Not a thing yet. Perfect morning though.


Are you at KSP? IF so how the bird hunters shaking things up?


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Madison/Jersey County area has been totally dead (in stand and on cameras) until the 3rd when bucks started popping on the cameras. Yesterday morning heard and saw some bucks dogging does. I wouldn't qualify it as chasing yet, but they are starting to watch the ladies and come out from where ever they've been hiding. I passed on a nice 130 class 8 pt yesterday, and last night saw a monster in a near by field after dark. Temperatures are going to crash starting next Tuesday, it'll be in full swing soon.


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jo Daviess - 1 small buck at last light yesterday. This morning: 1 small buck. Saw more deer moving at 5am on the drive in. Going to another farm this afternoon.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

saw a little 2.5 8 pt chasing a doe around before sunrise, then lost interest. she hung round my spot then she took of because of a 150 inch 10 pt was giving her the eye. had him at 75 yrds..to far. he trotted off after the doe.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Last night had 8 does and little ones in front of me had two 1 1/2 old bucks clear the field twice. This morning had three button bucks by themselves and a nice 3 1/2 yr. old 9pt. cruising around 8 am. Taking a little break then going back out maybe this evening will be good. Fayette county


----------



## Cowboy5903 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hunted my good set this morning. Saw nothing but turkeys. Northern Mchenry county on border. Should be starting up next week. Will check my camera tomorow and post


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw one of my target bucks as I was about 8 feet off the ground, where my bow was laying still connected to my rope. Was on my way down when "Showtime" came trotting out at 35 yards. My pops saw 2 does and a buck feeding this morning and the buck didn't care about anything but food. Not even chasing a little bit. I'm in Will county 10 miles west of kankakee county.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

Hunted all day yesterday..central IL..2 does, no bucks anywhere. It is a 45 min drive to the hunting property passing hundreds of crop fields, no deer to be seen on the way there, and no deer anywhere on the way home


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

So very close to shooting a big 10 this morning . He got to within 50 yards. He wouldnt come any closer as he was looking for whatever made that grut sound. He turned to leave and I gruted again. He didn't like what he heard . And trhen trotted off tail down.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why I bought the bow grunter. Grunt at full draw.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

safe to say the majority of us are seeing the same rut signs...very little to NOTHING...Just can't be that far away. I can't remember when early NOV was this slow....


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

2 little bucks cruising late morning. Tons of does and fawns all morning. Ended up filling both doe tags late before getting down. Skin them then back out- Bucks only now if they ever start showing up in daylight.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Took this weekend off work to go hunting and just got the call that I can't hunt...Because some people came from Colorado to hunt there. Sucks but Im allowed to go back out there Sunday afternoon... Hopefully my trail camera doesn't get stolen


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

This 8pt came grunting in on a doe that was 40 yards from me this morning. He isnt the biggest buck ive ever taken but made a good 42 yard shot and he didnt go 50 yards.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Had one of the best rut activity mornings ever. Saw 10-12 different bucks dogging does. The biggest was a 3.5 year old 8 pointer. Moved to a different stand at noon and haven't seen anything since. This morning was wild though. I'm on all day sit patrol as much as I can swing.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Been lurking here. I haven't had anything worth reporting. Still don't but the corn is not helping matters. I'm drowning in standing corn. My senses tell me all hell is about to break loose here in Fayette County....just a tad east of Ramsey. Things have even been slow on the trail cam. I see it all as mere foreplay before the full blown explosion. Every year has a little different timing and a little different behavior. But they all rhyme


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

I spent the entire day out, called in a small 8 this morning, let him walk. While I was driving to my afternoon spot, saw a really tall 10 cruising the woods next to the road, would have liked to take him. Wound up not seeing another deer for the final 5 hours. 
This was in Putnam County.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just heard from a buddy from east St. Louis. He's got buds hunting all over west central Illinois. Everyone reporting the rut is on.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing this afternoon here in Will county. I'm starting to think the deer in my tiny chunk of woods have me patterned or something. I really need to make friends with a farmer or something.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Every place I have went has been dead deep in the woods. Seems everything I see is closer to roads and main areas.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Talked to two guys who hunted today and both reported seeing some chasing. One guy had a big buck and a little buck chasing a doe around and across a bean field, the other guy was in the timber and had a buck chasing and grunting after a doe but he couldn't tell how big the buck was just that it looked "decent".

Nothing good for me today, and the standing corn is still standing across the road from where I've been hunting. I think I might sleep in tomorrow due to the high winds, and then try my other property in the afternoon since most of the corn is gone around that farm. Last time I hunted there was a week ago and I had a little six point chasing every doe that came into the field, maybe his dad or older brother will show up tomorrow. :teeth:


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Crazy rut as far as little guys, grunting and chasing all over. zero shooters or even decent bucks for that matter. cousin killed a 140 tending a doe this morning and he has been seeing lots of chasing!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Sat from 3pm to dark, had a spike and small buck stroll through timber 1/2 hour before dark. Pulled a card on one of my cams and had a 8 maybe 140'' 20 yards from stand at 3pm Tuesday night. I hunted that night but not that property. Just my luck. Tuesday through end of next week looks like great temps for things to start rocking.


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Moved a stand and hunted it today in Cumberland county. Didn't see anything till close to dark, saw two that walked acrossed a bean field a few hundred yards away. Couldn't tell for sure what they were but looked like does. I still have yet to get a nice one even on cam, biggest would maybe go 120" Back at it in the morning.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

Saw 3 little bucks chasing a doe around yesterday afternoon. Nothing tonight. A friend said he saw a big 10 pt. closely dogging a doe...he went where she went, when she stopped he stopped, etc. It's been slow but I think it'll heat up soon. I'm definitely liking the temps for next week!


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

another slow day for me here in marshall co. saw a decent 8 pt going in at 2:30 along the edge of the field but nothing from the stand. sure hope things pick up soon...


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Spent all day out at a great property. Saw several small bucks cruising at first light and last light. Dead from 8-4


----------



## dicklillie (Jun 11, 2013)

adams county has started. didn't hunt Friday, changed some stands around, fresh scrapes and rubs everywhere. That morning driving to land 9:30, saw mature buck cruising open field, around noon saw another buck, mid 130's standing in open field, turned around came back and he was still there. Stopped and watched, doe busted out of a pocket of woods and he started dogging her around the field. Around 4:30 saw a doe, spike and a mid 140's in field. Buck wouldn't take is eyes off the doe, we sat and watched them for 10 minutes. IT's ON


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Last couple of days in Fulton have seen a few mature bucks on feet at first light and last cruzin...younger bucks chasing hard on cool crisp morns...afternoons were slower...this old toad ate a VAP and piled up 30 yards later on edge of freshly cut corn...








He won't set any scoring records but is an age class trophy to me...best of luck to all for rest of year...KY here I come.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Sitting in my favorite rut stand, all quiet. I haven't seen a deer. Tazewell country today. The farm we hunted in stark county yesterday is quiet this morning too


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

I have hunted really hard last couple weeks. I think it's starting to get good but just not quite there yet. The mature bucks start moving really good where I hunt are usually about a week to week and half after younger ones start chasing. 
Every year in my area it gets really good a week before gun season so I am not worried yet! I am seeing all the rubs and scrapes as normal so my opinion is it just hasn't went into full swing yet.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

In my river bottom stand in lasalle county. Saw a young buck bedded on the ridge early. A lone doe came off the ridge around 8:30. All by herself and acting weird. Just sort of milling around and not moving much. Thinking she was hot. Nothing since. Gonna stick it out til 11-12 and then decide whether to sit here or run toy other property a few miles away. Gonna hunt all day regardless, anything can happen.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Sat until 10 this morning and didnt see a single deer. Not seeing much on cameras either. This has been the slowest year for me in a long time. Very disappointing. Not even seeing many does.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Shelby Co. ----I saw two small bucks cruising and scraping Friday morning from my stand. When walking out, I saw a doe running in a tall grass patch so I stepped into it and waited and a pretty big tall 8 pt. was chasing her but no shot opportunity. Nothing Friday night or this morning.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

seen deer this morning but nothing big. Wind had them shut down early this morning. Hiding in the thick stuff.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw nice 8 again. He was following but not chasing a doe. She didn't seem to interested. All other dies were acting as usual.


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

Had a group of turkeys 25 yds out, I waws getting ready for the shot when the birds spooked, about 30 seconds later Elmer Fudd comes sneaking through the woods. Public land hunting really sucks sometimes! I didn't see any deer this morning, I'll be out in 1/2 hour....


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Any Fayette County hunters on here? If so please share what you have been seeing past few days. Thank you


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I didn't go in yesterday till about 10am. Wanted to check some places out to see what's going on. Found several new scrapes and several old main stays that haven't been touched. Few bigger rubs, but no really big ones yet. 

Did find a good spot with lots of activity so put the steps on the tree and will hang a Muddy Vantage there in the morning and hunt it..wind is supposed to be right for it. 

I then went way on back in where I had an Summit Open Shot on the ground and got it then went about 1/4 mile on back where I've been wanting to hunt. Got set up at the spot about 3:30 pm old time and at 4:15 this 8pt came walking in. My season will end about the end of Nov. for surgery so I let one fly at about 25yds. He made a mad dash for about 40yds and I watched him fall. Big Foot Sasquatch TD Recurve and Simmons Tree Shark broadheads. Almost killed me boning him out and packing up and down those steep Shawnee ridges for over a mile last night. I've packed bigger ones the same distance and the pack didn't seem all that heavy..just my old age and illnesses I guess..got 7 stents in my heart..that may make a difference now.

Anyway, hopefully I'll get a crack at one of the big ones that I know from last yr's pics after season are still around...before end of Nov. Me and the dog got meat now anyway.

Still a lot of leaves on the trees around here..last season about 4 days around the 13th they were cruising all day.

Didn't go this morning and probably not this afternoon, still bout dead.


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Any Fayette County hunters on here? If so please share what you have been seeing past few days. Thank you


Headed to Fayette County Monday morning to hunt all day and Tuesday morning. I'll let you know what I see.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

beargrizzly said:


> Headed to Fayette County Monday morning to hunt all day and Tuesday morning. I'll let you know what I see.


Thank you. It's been pretty slow..even on trail cams.... Young bucks are showing interest but I haven't seen anything 3.5 or older moving in daylight. I'm battling a sea of standing corn to though, UGH. What part of Fayette are you hunting? I'm less than a mile East of Ramsey.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have hunted dekalb county the past 3 days with no luck at all, seeing little bucks running around but no biggins yet. I'm heading to jo Davis tomorrow and my dad is giving lassale so I'll report back tomorrow!

On a side note.. don't you guys absolutely LOVE the fact that we have an extra weekend before gun season to bow hunt?


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I have hunted dekalb county the past 3 days with no luck at all, seeing little bucks running around but no biggins yet. I'm heading to jo Davis tomorrow and my dad is giving lassale so I'll report back tomorrow!
> 
> On a side note.. don't you guys absolutely LOVE the fact that we have an extra weekend before gun season to bow hunt?


Loving it is an understatement


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Anybody in Will county? It would be nice to hear something about the rut around here.


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Herrick, Ramsey, St. Elmo, and everywhere in between there




Justin_n_IL said:


> Thank you. It's been pretty slow..even on trail cams.... Young bucks are showing interest but I haven't seen anything 3.5 or older moving in daylight. I'm battling a sea of standing corn to though, UGH. What part of Fayette are you hunting? I'm less than a mile East of Ramsey.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm I. WILL and it has been real slow. Today was just too windy and warm. Ha havnt seen the start of anything yet


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

We hunted a bunch of different areas and been the same. We stretched out west a ways and have had the same luck. I think the temps are killing us


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

65 degrees and windy as all get out. Doe and her fawn eating acorns under stand this morning and that's it. Starting to see a few 2 1/2 year old bucks out before daylight so all in all things are progressing the same as every other year.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

Richland county ... Rattled him in , congrats uncle Ed!


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Saw an absolute giant in Will today with a doe out in a standing bean field, of course where there is no hunting!


----------



## Allstar54 (Mar 13, 2013)

Moultrie county here. Seen a few more little bucks running around, but not much. A buddy had a big buck chasing a doe. Grunted him to a stop but was too interested in the doe.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

beargrizzly said:


> Herrick, Ramsey, St. Elmo, and everywhere in between there


Right on. Things were as hot as they've been for me this afternoon. Had does in and out onto a field until dark. 3 different 1.5s and 2 different 2.5s were cruising, noses to the ground, and one chase by the 2.5. Let the good x roll


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Just killed by a buddy south of Paris Illinois


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Saw a spike, a six, and rattled in a nice 10 today. Did not witness any chasing.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

Central IL...saw 1 nice buck with nose to ground, walking slow too far away. Saw 3 does with no bucks trailing them, they were in the field for 45 minutes, and quietly walked away


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Went out tonight after moving a stand and had a small eight come through following a doe. Then about 10min later another buck followed where they went. Good news is I'm getting a lot more daytime pics of 2.5's and maybe 3.5. They are all nose to ground cruising. This next week should be rockin!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Basket 7 pt. pushing a doe and fawn about a half hour before dark tonight. Headed back to #1 stand on tomorrows North wind!


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Any Fayette County hunters on here? If so please share what you have been seeing past few days. Thank you


I hunt Fayette. Been heating up, I've gotten alot more daytime pics of bucks cruising in the last 3 days. Mostly after 8:30am and 4:00 till dark. A couple 120's but nothing huge yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Any Fayette County hunters on here? If so please share what you have been seeing past few days. Thank you


I'll be in a stand in Fayette for a week or so starting next Saturday evening; I'll make sure to post up what I see.

-WRM


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hunted this morning till 1130 and saw a button buck...hunted from 2:30 to dark and had a small 6 walk thru headed to a bedding area.

Not much action down here in Madison county. Doesn't seem like there are many deer around. I haven't been seeing them while driving or hunting. Kind of depressing since I have been out about a dozen times and seen 2 deer, both of which were today.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Seabee99 said:


> Hunted this morning till 1130 and saw a button buck...hunted from 2:30 to dark and had a small 6 walk thru headed to a bedding area.
> 
> Not much action down here in Madison county. Doesn't seem like there are many deer around. I haven't been seeing them while driving or hunting. Kind of depressing since I have been out about a dozen times and seen 2 deer, both of which were today.


I agree. I have not seen nearly as many deer as I should have while hunting. Also, I spend a lot of time driving I-70 and have not seen many deer in the fields or around the roads.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

SecurityGuy said:


> I agree. I have not seen nearly as many deer as I should have while hunting. Also, I spend a lot of time driving I-70 and have not seen many deer in the fields or around the roads.


Yeah. I used to see deer all over the place around my house on the back roads. It's a rare sight to see one nowadays. The place I hunt is one of my buddy's farms. He has hunted there more than me this season and today was the first day he saw a deer, which was the same little 6 I saw. 

There's no doubt in my mind that deer numbers are down quite a bit.


----------



## dicklillie (Jun 11, 2013)

Adams county. Windy windy windy. Right at dusk had 3 does in field. A fourth mature doe came out and fed around. Was about to get down when I heard crashing and running coming through the woods and a decent 8 came out and ran her all over the field grunting. She wasnt ready yet. Was the first chasing I've seen on my land so far this year. I have Seen chasing while driving back roads.


----------



## dicklillie (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm hunting Adams and the locals keep saying they lost a lot of deer this year to blue tongue. Have heard some farmers found as many as 80-100 dead. I live in ga so not sure if this is true or not but like I said, more than one local has said this.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Did an all day sit in the high temps and wind. Saw a few deer throughout the day. Small bucks, does, and fawns. At dark I was packing up to leave, just tying my bow to lower it when I heard chasing from the river. A buck chased a doe across the river. Full out crashing and grunting. The buck came to twenty yards and I could tell he was mature. I drew and shot right over his back! The doe ran past and pulled him back in. 38 yards I had another shot and took it. Hit high lung and spine and dropped him. Needed a follow up shot. I had trail cam pics of this buck all summer. Not a monster but mature. So now I'm bucked out.

Will post pics later. Good 10 pointer. Checked my phone a few minutes after the shot. 5:14. Shooting light ended at 5:13. I was literally 1-2 minutes legal.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

dicklillie said:


> I'm hunting Adams and the locals keep saying they lost a lot of deer this year to blue tongue. Have heard some farmers found as many as 80-100 dead. I live in ga so not sure if this is true or not but like I said, more than one local has said this.


Last year we lost some deer and this year we did as well but not as much as last and nowhere as bad as 07.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Bond county here and also hunt Marion. Very little movement during the day.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just shot a big buck in Will


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Congrats bnh. Get off the stand and post a pic


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

I hit a little high want to make sure he is down


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

He went down with a wobble 150 yards out


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Awesome. I can't wait for Wednesday morning to come


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

My brother-n-law is in the stand now. Sangamon County, his update so far this morning, saw 2 different 2.5 years nose to ground pushing does around hard. These are bucks that haven't been on camera on season. A lot of movement and activity this morning. Sounds like it's heating up. Good luck


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

In my stand in Will county. Not a thing yet. Congrats bnh.


----------



## craitchky (Feb 27, 2008)

Slow day yesterday, just 2 spikes. This morning, I so zero. Couple of my buddies connected on some does not far from me, one had a small 8 chasing her, the other said he had a 10 pointer in shooting range, cruising behind a couple of does, but he is tagged out on bucks and had to let him walk.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw 150.. Pretty sure he saw me for the 10 minutes it took me to walk in and probably smell me at one point. Then he taunted me at 60 yards. That was at first light. At 9 a.m. A 120 so into does came by.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Better picture of the buck my friend took somewhere south of Paris


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Hunted dark till 1:00 yesterday and came home to do yard work. Pulled my camera this morning that sits less than 80 yards from the house in plain sight from several windows. Time stamp puts him there when I was out fooling with leaves. I would like to see him again in a couple of years.


----------



## Pacificcooler (Oct 18, 2012)

Cowboy5903 said:


> Saw a buck at first light and a doe. Very quiet in northern mchenry


I don't know about that I'm also in northern mcheney about haft mile from state line and it's happening! Deer running around everywhere. One deer down and you couldn't pay me to leave my stand right now


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Had what looked to be a 2.5 chase a doe past me before good shooting light. Have my children so I got down and came in. Back out around 2. Things have finally heated up in my neck of the woods... Northwest Fayette County.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Man I'm gettin tired of wakin up early and torturing my back all day to see jack squat. I know the property I'm hunting is something most of you would laugh at and pass right up, but I know their are at least a few deer their. I really need to find another spot.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Maxemus said:


> Better picture of the buck my friend took somewhere south of Paris


which way South of Paris? Rt1? or Lower T? Heck of a buck.


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

JBudz said:


> Man I'm gettin tired of wakin up early and torturing my back all day to see jack squat. I know the property I'm hunting is something most of you would laugh at and pass right up, but I know their are at least a few deer their. I really need to find another spot.


Be happy you have local property. I lost some great property when my buddy got divorced. I still haven't been able to get on private ground since.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Yesterday I got to listen to the neighbor shoot his slug gun in the woods for an hour. Today he drove all over his property on his four wheeler, he's a gun hunter only I think so I'm sure he was getting all his shotgun season prep work done right in the middle of the rut. 

I passed as 8 pointer this morning about ten minutes after shooting light, not bad but not what I'm looking for. Right now the woods are empty except for me, the squirrels, and a buttload of spiders.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Just had two bucks chase a doe past me. Big buck and doe were 80 yards out, little buck came right past me. They were chasing her hard, they covered about 300 yards before I lost sight of them.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

Not a deer to be found here in Madison Co...


----------



## Cowboy5903 (Nov 7, 2013)

Saw a buck at first light and a doe. Very quiet in northern mchenry


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

Slow this morning


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Decided to hunt my public land stand this evening got within 100 yrd and jumped a real nice 10 pt. pushing 140 he was with another deer couldn't tell want it was. I was an hour to late getting here hope he comes back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought for sure there would be a huge increase of buck activity posts on here


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Been out since noon... Someone on neighboring property shot a 120ish 8 point this morning around 3 tonight the woods exploded I had 3 bucks on one doe and then some more small bucks came in to see what was the commotion but been dead since


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw nothing this morning. Except a lot of new bigger rubs. S. Shawneee.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

beargrizzly said:


> My brother-n-law is in the stand now. Sangamon County, his update so far this morning, saw 2 different 2.5 years nose to ground pushing does around hard. These are bucks that haven't been on camera on season. A lot of movement and activity this morning. Sounds like it's heating up. Good luck


That's good news! I'll be in stand for the next two days in Sangamon county


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Sat from 3pm to dark, warm, zero wind and zero deer.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Man were they chasing this afternoon. To my right, behind me, in front of me, every where. Must be the rut for dang squirrels.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I sat from dark to dark today and saw six total. A doe runnin all over with nothing following her about 8, two forkies chasin a doe at 9 and another froky at 3:30. Cold and boring!


----------



## eldergage (Nov 6, 2011)

Jackson county public land. Saw a small 8 pt cruising about 2pm. Then had to listen to a fellow hunter setup 100 yards away grunt and bleat every 20 minutes till dark. Needless to say I didn't see anything else


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

wacker stacker said:


> I sat from dark to dark today and saw six total. A doe runnin all over with nothing following her about 8, two forkies chasin a doe at 9 and another froky at 3:30. Cold and boring!


Ya I was pretty bored myself. Flung $70 worth of arrows and broad heads at squirrels. Lol


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Seen a fawn with a doe. Rubs n scraps are picking up around me. Come on cold front!!


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

I saw three little bucks chasing two does real hard this morning and then a spike just before dark.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone hear about the 236" buck shot near Berry? I guess a 72yr old guy shot him Friday sometime.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

ILLbucknut said:


> Anyone hear about the 236" buck shot near Berry? I guess a 72yr old guy shot him Friday sometime.


No, but if you find anything, post a link. I just checked the pike press and found nothing.


----------



## efey (Oct 16, 2013)

ILLbucknut said:


> Anyone hear about the 236" buck shot near Berry? I guess a 72yr old guy shot him Friday sometime.


I have been searching but cannot find anything


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

Woods are on fire. Driving around last night and saw deer everywhere.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

JBudz said:


> Ya I was pretty bored myself. Flung $70 worth of arrows and broad heads at squirrels. Lol


Awesome


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

This weekend was tough for me in Bureau co. Warm, Windy and the corn is still up. I saw a total of two deer and 3 turkeys. Very few scrapes open and only a couple of rubs. The stupid buck thorn is still holding all of its leaves, as are many of the trees. Was glad to be out, but boy did my weekend fall short of expectation. I'm sure this cold front today and tommorow will get things going. Hopefully the corn is out by shotgun season. Latest I can remember it being up on this property.


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

I sat all weekend and had a 150" 10pt walk through. Could not get a shot. This is the only shooter buck I have seen all year and he was not even acting like there is a rut. I have yet to see any rutting activity on 3 farms. Pretty slow IMO. (Jo Daviess)


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

nice. congrats!


brdymakr said:


> Last couple of days in Fulton have seen a few mature bucks on feet at first light and last cruzin...younger bucks chasing hard on cool crisp morns...afternoons were slower...this old toad ate a VAP and piled up 30 yards later on edge of freshly cut corn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats. Hope Surgery goes well.


Hoyt said:


> I didn't go in yesterday till about 10am. Wanted to check some places out to see what's going on. Found several new scrapes and several old main stays that haven't been touched. Few bigger rubs, but no really big ones yet.
> 
> Did find a good spot with lots of activity so put the steps on the tree and will hang a Muddy Vantage there in the morning and hunt it..wind is supposed to be right for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

ncie


Maxemus said:


> Just killed by a buddy south of Paris Illinois


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice. Congrats!


hunt1up said:


>


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

nice buck


Maxemus said:


> Better picture of the buck my friend took somewhere south of Paris


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Well I gotta report from north central Illinois here... this rut BLOWS. The season in general is garbage for me at least


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Found my first scrape today ON NOVEMBER 11th! Geez


----------



## 62backwoodsboy (Aug 16, 2006)

On vacation this week and been sitting in a tree since sunup today and have only seen one little buck. Was hoping for more activity with this weather coming in but I sure can't complain. Beats being at work anytime !


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Slow morning. Sangamon county. A spike & a basket rack chasing 2 does at 7:30, then nothing else so far. Sitting all day


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Had my vacation week last week... I was too early. Live and you learn I guess. Heading back out this weekend. Gotta get something done before shotgun season or my chances go waaayy down.

Had some young ones chasing last week, but slow week,


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Was up from before light to 9:15 and saw nothing.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I have never seen much action until the weekend preceding first firearm season. I think I will take that week off work.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Slow this morning. Does bedded around 830/9. Small buck harassing them. That is all for now. I can't sir all day like some.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw 2 spikes out sniffing around this early this morning. In from stand 530-1030. Unfortunately, this was my most action packed morning hunt this year...


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

I has been snowing here for awhile. Going out after lunch and will sit until dark.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was in Jo Daviess county all week and it wasn't the best. I saw a lot of little bucks mostly. The first and only day that really seemed on fire was Thurs. I saw two shooters in the morning and one in the evening. None of them had does by them but it was nice to see them on their feet early. As a matter of fact it felt like I barely saw any does. All I had a chance at were small bucks. Given it was slow I did stay and hunted Sunday evening and I did have one doe come in a food plot and a decent buck came from the other side and chased her off so that was a good sign. I'm starting to feel like I was a little early. And it doesn't help that all of the corn was still in the ground by me. I didn't see any deer going in and out of it but my friend who was hunting with me last weekend saw a good buck come out and go right back in.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

My buddy shot this one Saturday. Sure his neck was swelled, but he didn't have any staining on his hocks. Didn't even smell "rutty". Weird?


----------



## snwblnd (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow. What a bruiser. Slow for me in Will Co. this morning. Sat from 5:30-11:15. No deer. Two turkeys.


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one not seeing much. Well that sounds bad, I'm not glad just I'm glad I'm not crazy or smelly. Maybe this cold weather will jump start some things. I'm taking Friday off


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

snwblnd said:


> Wow. What a bruiser. Slow for me in Will Co. this morning. Sat from 5:30-11:15. No deer. Two turkeys.


Where in will? I'm near briadwood/Wilmington area. Slow slow slow here too.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

What a brute? Congrats to that guy!



rfeather said:


> My buddy shot this one Saturday. Sure his neck was swelled, but he didn't have any staining on his hocks. Didn't even smell "rutty". Weird?


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

I decided to get down around noon to stretch my legs & check a few cameras on the opposite side of the farm. Drive my truck to the first cam & of course, one of the shooters had 2 does right in front of it. Back in the stand for the past hour now & nothing but wind. Sangamon county


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

McDan08 said:


> Had my vacation week last week... I was too early. Live and you learn I guess. Heading back out this weekend. Gotta get something done before shotgun season or my chances go waaayy down.
> 
> Had some young ones chasing last week, but slow week,


Same here..I'll take my vacation this week next year....lol


----------



## Ragugar (Nov 15, 2012)

bulpitt62b said:


> I decided to get down around noon to stretch my legs & check a few cameras on the opposite side of the farm. Drive my truck to the first cam & of course, one of the shooters had 2 does right in front of it. Back in the stand for the past hour now & nothing but wind. Sangamon county


I was out there this morning. Saw a little four pointer following a scent trail. Outside of that I hadn't seen anything. A nice large buck, no shot, wasn't even interested in the does that were in the area. I saw a few new rubs and was hearing others talk about how they are seeing the big ones moving. Sounds to me like this week it will take off. 

West side of Sangamon County.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw 6 this morning, one medium size buck on cruise control, two does with little bucks hanging with them..noses to the ground right behind. One doe I was going to shoot..she was about 8yds nibbling around in some thick stuff and as soon as she stepped out I was going to shoot. She bedding down right in the middle of it...down wind also. While I was waiting on her to smell me I noticed a small buck keeping an eye on her from about 30yds in some thick stuff. 

Finally she smelled me took off blowing and the little buck got on her trail. Couldn't have been 5 minutes and here comes another doe right up to where she was and I notice another small buck behind her hitting small saplings. She trots on off and he's right on her tail dogging her with nose to ground.

Saw one early moving fast couldn't tell what it was. S. Shawnee. 

My friend runs a hunting camp..rents cabins and he was just over here and said only thing killed were small bucks and does...only thing seen also. I've only seen two decent bucks.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Man I wish I could get out tomorrow morning. Afternoon it is.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Sat dark to dark. Saw 2 does. Nothing else.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

wacker stacker said:


> Was up from before light to 9:15 and saw nothing.


Same here


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

That has to suck


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Off the hook tonight. Meanwhile I'm going to break my decoy into a 1000 pieces. $%&**-++!!!!!!!


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I shot a huge 10point yesterday. 1st deer ever. Waited it out and went in a couple hours later and couldn't find him. No blood because of the tall grass. We looked for 5hrs. Decided to go eat and get a fresh look after lunch. Headed back in and didn't find him but there were drag marks all the way from where we were hunting out thru the treeline and to the public road. I knew I hit high and a little back in the lungs that's why we waited. Sure signs of a deer being dragged out from our location. Funny thing is a friend had the same thing happen to him after he found his doe. Went back to his car to get his sled came back to watching 2 guys load it in their truck. Same hunting grounds. I'm really sick to my stomach not retrieving this buck. Kill of a lifetime for a first deer. We looked for a total of 7hrs. After seeing the drag marks I'm just sick


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

JBudz said:


> IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Man I wish I could get out tomorrow morning. Afternoon it is.


I have a bad cold but Iam going to try and get out in the morning hope it pays off....


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

JBudz said:


> IT'S SNOWING!!!!! Man I wish I could get out tomorrow morning. Afternoon it is.



Man, it's like 60 here.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

BNH610 said:


> Well I shot a huge 10point yesterday. 1st deer ever. Waited it out and went in a couple hours later and couldn't find him. No blood because of the tall grass. We looked for 5hrs. Decided to go eat and get a fresh look after lunch. Headed back in and didn't find him but there were drag marks all the way from where we were hunting out thru the treeline and to the public road. I knew I hit high and a little back in the lungs that's why we waited. Sure signs of a deer being dragged out from our location. Funny thing is a friend had the same thing happen to him after he found his doe. Went back to his car to get his sled came back to watching 2 guys load it in their truck. Same hunting grounds. I'm really sick to my stomach not retrieving this buck. Kill of a lifetime for a first deer. We looked for a total of 7hrs. After seeing the drag marks I'm just sick


N you didn't open a can of whoop ass for what?


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't see them take it. Must of been when we backed out is my thought


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I was up at 3 till dark. At 3:50 had a two year old 8 pt. feeding along after we had a bit of a stare down when he came down the hill at eye level. At a few minutes after 5:00 a 6 pt basket came off of the same hill and the wind had kicked up and must of swirled cuz he smelled somthing he didn't like and double back. I will sit from 5:45 to 9 or 10 in the morning depending on how cold my toes get in the 28 degree wind.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

BNH610 said:


> I didn't see them take it. Must of been when we backed out is my thought


Damn that sucks reall bad man, sorry to hear that. Where was this? Public or private? I wanna make sure I stay away from their.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Public in Will county


----------



## 2 point (Oct 27, 2010)

Your deer ain't the only one that's ever been shot in that area I can assure you


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Shot or stolen


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I sat dark till dark and saw a fawn....sat thru the rain, wind and snow thinking it would get them moving but nothing. I did see quite a few more scrapes today. Be back at it at dark thirty tomorrow.

Good luck all.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

1.5s cruising for does...2 button bucks under me for a while...apparently Mom was off being wined and dined


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Dam BNH, sorry to hear that man.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks only thing I can do is stay positive and keep going for one


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

Buddy shot a 200+ double drop with a third tine coming off his left side base that is s shaped and about a foot long friday morning. Deer we have been hunting for 3 years. We have spent the last 3 days looking and hired a bloodtracking dog. Still no deer but we aren't giving up. Shot looked good but we are thinking he was liver and maybe one lung. Thursday morning I saw my number 1 lister 160 class typical 10pt at 1030 in the morning just walking around. seemed like he has scent checking a standing corn field but he wasnt chasing and his nose wasn't to the ground or anything. With the snow today and frigid temps tomorrow morning it should be a great hunt for me! It looks like I took my vacation a week early so thursday was my last day in the stand. I'm the only one who hunts it so 4 days of rest on the property should make for an awesome sit tomorrow morning in addition to the weather!


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I sat all day today. Only saw a small buck that got behind me and winded me. Just seemed like one of those afternoons when a wall hanger could step out any minute. Not the case. It was dead. I cannot believe the bad luck im having this year. Not seeing anything at all. Still getting bucks on camera at night but seeing nothing on stand and I've put a lot of hours in this year. Very discouraging.


----------



## buggz620 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hunted every day but Wednesday last week Grundy county. Saw 4 bucks only one of them a spike was chasing a doe

If you shoot deer on public land cut its tongue out and take it with you if you have to leave it.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

Sat dark till dark. Only deer I saw were early in the morning. Threw my clothes in the dryer & back at it again tomorrow am. Hoping it works out tomorrow, back to work Wednesday. Sangamon county


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Sat all day - 4 deer, no shooters. No mid day activity. Hoping the drop in temps tonight gets em on their feet tomorrow. I hope things heat up soon - this is getting depressing.


----------



## Seabee99 (Jan 4, 2010)

buggz620 said:


> Hunted every day but Wednesday last week Grundy county. Saw 4 bucks only one of them a spike was chasing a doe
> 
> If you shoot deer on public land cut its tongue out and take it with you if you have to leave it.


Just for curiosity sake, why do that?


----------



## DeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2013)

Seabee99 said:


> Just for curiosity sake, why do that?


Probably so you have some identification in case some idiot decides to try and claim your deer.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ya know you are never gonna change ****ty people. The biggest problem I have is it was my 1st deer and a great buck. The night before I headed out my son gave me a new school picture of him (5y/o) for good luck. In the morning I put it in the chest pocket of my spider harness above my heart wishing for good luck and a safe day of hunting. I really got what I asked for. I shot an amazing buck for the first time ever. Even though I can't show the world of my prize I have it. If another hunter needs to claim my prize as his own and take away from another persons special moment I would say let him steal it. Karma lands on these people. I don't need a trophy of pictures to show the world of something I know and had happen. That memory will always be there. And on a funny note there is no way in hell any of you would believe I shot a 10 point big buck only having a photo of his tongue! !


----------



## buggz620 (Jan 13, 2011)

DeadPhoenix has it right. If by chance you see someone with your deer you can prove its yours. Obviously this wouldn't work if left to track later.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

I still haven't been seeing much good movement in Jefferson. Saw 1 small buck chasing 1 doe in figures 8's tonight. The farmer up the road is shelling his 80+ ac. cornfield and is almost finished...hoping that helps our movement a little...most of the deer two nights ago came out of the their thickets and went straight to the corn. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## mata_777 (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm going sit out tomarrow afternoon and hope to at least see something (public land hunting sucks).


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

BNH610 said:


> Well I shot a huge 10point yesterday. 1st deer ever. Waited it out and went in a couple hours later and couldn't find him. No blood because of the tall grass. We looked for 5hrs. Decided to go eat and get a fresh look after lunch. Headed back in and didn't find him but there were drag marks all the way from where we were hunting out thru the treeline and to the public road. I knew I hit high and a little back in the lungs that's why we waited. Sure signs of a deer being dragged out from our location. Funny thing is a friend had the same thing happen to him after he found his doe. Went back to his car to get his sled came back to watching 2 guys load it in their truck. Same hunting grounds. I'm really sick to my stomach not retrieving this buck. Kill of a lifetime for a first deer. We looked for a total of 7hrs. After seeing the drag marks I'm just sick


Buddy, you are welcome to come down state and hunt with me any time. You shoot one around here and you get congratulations and help dragging.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm sitting out today unfortunately. Flu. $$%&&!!!!!!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Ya, gotta take the critters to the vet for their check ups. Really wish I was in a tree right now. Oh well, this afternoon should be good too.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

knob said:


> Buddy, you are welcome to come down state and hunt with me any time. You shoot one around here and you get congratulations and help dragging.


I have to tell you my first hunt ever this year was down in Polk County. Saw a ton of deer and what made it even better was the people. Everywhere you went all the people were nice cared about your day and hunt. People wanted to be friendly and want you to come back. Best place I've been to was down south. Then I had to leave and come back to city life were everyone is just (well we all know)


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

The kankakee state park has some pretty decent hunting, if your willing to make the drive. I doubt anyone will steal your deer their.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Look forward to reports from those that braved the cold this morning. I have 2 buddies out today that have only seen does so far today.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

They gotta be frozen by now. Waiting to see some posts.
Maybe their still under the blankets.


----------



## jrb70 (Jul 9, 2008)

GSPsnFORDs said:


> I still haven't been seeing much good movement in Jefferson. Saw 1 small buck chasing 1 doe in figures 8's tonight. The farmer up the road is shelling his 80+ ac. cornfield and is almost finished...hoping that helps our movement a little...most of the deer two nights ago came out of the their thickets and went straight to the corn. I hope it gets better soon.


Ill be back down in a couple days, All our shooters on cams over last two years have been from 11-13 thru 11-17, so hopefully this weather will get them going. What part of jefferson county you in? We are near Bluford


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

BNH610 said:


> I have to tell you my first hunt ever this year was down in Polk County. Saw a ton of deer and what made it even better was the people. Everywhere you went all the people were nice cared about your day and hunt. People wanted to be friendly and want you to come back. Best place I've been to was down south. Then I had to leave and come back to city life were everyone is just (well we all know)


I was born in Joliet and have lived in several places in Illinois. Moved down here to Massac some 35 years ago and decided to stay. Different worlds if you ask me. Offer is open any time.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

knob said:


> I was born in Joliet and have lived in several places in Illinois. Moved down here to Massac some 35 years ago and decided to stay. Different worlds if you ask me. Offer is open any time.


Thanks I appreciate the offer. I'm in Lockport


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Yesterday was good, lots of cruising and chasing. I should have killed an 8 pointer that I'll probably end up regretting not tagging. Reports today from the road are that several big bucks have been spotted in open fields with does. It's going pretty strong around me, but I'm at work until Thursday. It gives me two days to think about killing a buck that Lee Lakosky should pass but I probably shouldn't.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

I knew I should have take This week for vacation......Instead of last week!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

What county JC-XT?


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Well between setting in the rain and snow last night and in the cold this morning. I had dropped my standards considerably. Seen the best deer that I have seen from the stand out in the distance and gave some grunts. I thought he had slipped thru where I didn't see him then all of the sudden he came trotting at me from around a brush pile, I drew and when he cleared I shot. He went about 40 yards and piled up. My nephew was hunting about a half mile away and this deer was with a doe. Nephew rattled and they both bolted in my direction. I seen a doe come through before him. He must have lost her and thought my grunt was another buck with her. Other than him, there was a spike that nudged a doe fawn around a bit but nothing major.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Whitetail Crazy said:


> Well between setting in the rain and snow last night and in the cold this morning. I had dropped my standards considerably. Seen the best deer that I have seen from the stand out in the distance and gave some grunts. I thought he had slipped thru where I didn't see him then all of the sudden he came trotting at me from around a brush pile, I drew and when he cleared I shot. He went about 40 yards and piled up. My nephew was hunting about a half mile away and this deer was with a doe. Nephew rattled and they both bolted in my direction. I seen a doe come through before him. He must have lost her and thought my grunt was another buck with her. Other than him, there was a spike that nudged a doe fawn around a bit but nothing major.


Well Damn I wouldn't say that's "lowering standards".. that's a nice buck! Good thing the wonderful state of Illinois allows two bucks to be shot though


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

I was out until 10. Saw 12 deer. 8 were small bucks that came into calling. The cold was not bad. I stayed warm and when the sun came up, it was nice sitting. Pulled another camera card today and no shooters showed up in the past week.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sat from 5:45 till 9 and saw 1 forky at about 7:30.


----------



## moej (Sep 29, 2011)

5:45 till 9:30...NOTHING. This season is really getting to me. I have seen 1(one) deer since opener. Its been pretty brutal up here in Will co.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

moej said:


> 5:45 till 9:30...NOTHING. This season is really getting to me. I have seen 1(one) deer since opener. Its been pretty brutal up here in Will co.


Yes sir it has! I'm goin out in a bit though.


----------



## lefty40 (Nov 25, 2012)

2 small bucks and a doe here in Mackinaw, all in the last hour. No shots yet. Been out here since 6:00am, starting to get cold.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Think I saw one this morning..almost froze so came out about 10:30, went in before daylight. 

If there's a warmer part of the day tomorrow I'm going to hunt it..but may not be..can't take it too cold due to blood thinners and 7 stents in heart.


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

lefty40 said:


> 2 small bucks and a doe here in Mackinaw, all in the last hour. No shots yet. Been out here since 6:00am, starting to get cold.


Small world, I live in Mackinaw and work in Morton


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

Was hot and heavy last 2 mornings here. 9 bucks yesterday morning, 2 shooters and 13 today, passed a 145 inch 10 point for the 3rd time in 3 days. not seeing much mid day movement. Sure they'll be locked down soon.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

Knox county...One huge buck this morning on other side of field...2 does alone this evening, and then 2 bucks an hour later, largest around 130ish, traveling together just before dark


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

So I've sat daylight till dark the last two days & haven't even had one deer in range, let alone a shooter. Saw a decent 8 at first light, then a forky bumping adoe, then 2 button bucks at noon. On a better note, the farmer that hunts across the road shot a nice 10 pointer that I've got a few pics of. Back to work the rest of the week. Have to wait till Saturday. Sangamon county


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Hoyt said:


> Think I saw one this morning..almost froze so came out about 10:30, went in before daylight.
> 
> If there's a warmer part of the day tomorrow I'm going to hunt it..but may not be..can't take it too cold due to blood thinners and 7 stents in heart.





moej said:


> 5:45 till 9:30...NOTHING. This season is really getting to me. I have seen 1(one) deer since opener. Its been pretty brutal up here in Will co.


Forest preserves still murdering them by the 100s?

Will county isn't all paved and subdivided? Places I used to hunt are strip malls golf courses and duplexes!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sat for two hours tonight and saw nothing. Puled a card on a cam on my bean patch and got a few does and small bucks. Same as i have been getting all year. They are all at night as well. I was gonna hunt there in the morning but I guess not now. I am gonna try the down wind corn of a 20 acre impenetrable scrub patch surrounded by cut beans.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sat from 9 till dark in El Paso....saw one fork come in and bed down behind me...he was wearing a hat and gloves!

Very slow the past two days...thinking they are locked down?


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Starting to have encounters with mature bucks out cruising and getting daylight photos!


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

Got this guy yesterday mid morning. Only deer I saw. I've been watching and dreaming of him for 2 years and I'm so happy that I was able to harvest him. I still have not seen any real chasing Jersey/Madison County area, but it's getting closer. More rubs, scrapes, and the woods are starting to stink. The boys are out and about a bit more.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Since I'm bucked out I decided to take my cousin-in-law out today. He's been asking me to take him out for awhile. Never been hunting. I took him to my favorite stand today at 10:15AM. Prolly not the best idea. We sat for 7 hours and didn't see a deer. Not what I was expecting. We were brown-it's-down hunting for his first deer too. Extremely cold, windy, and worthless. Hopefully he decides to try again some time. That's deer hunting for ya!


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Gus_IL said:


> Got this guy yesterday mid morning. Only deer I saw. I've been watching and dreaming of him for 2 years and I'm so happy that I was able to harvest him. I still have not seen any real chasing Jersey/Madison County area, but it's getting closer. More rubs, scrapes, and the woods are starting to stink. The boys are out and about a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 1804511


What a buck!


----------



## Bowhunt4Llfe (Sep 28, 2013)

Gus_IL said:


> Got this guy yesterday mid morning. Only deer I saw. I've been watching and dreaming of him for 2 years and I'm so happy that I was able to harvest him. I still have not seen any real chasing Jersey/Madison County area, but it's getting closer. More rubs, scrapes, and the woods are starting to stink. The boys are out and about a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 1804511


Awesome! Congrats.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

buggz620 said:


> Hunted every day but Wednesday last week Grundy county. Saw 4 bucks only one of them a spike was chasing a doe
> 
> If you shoot deer on public land cut its tongue out and take it with you if you have to leave it.


Which public land? Helped a guy load a nice buck into his car yesterday.... Hope it wasn't him


----------



## Cowboy5903 (Nov 7, 2013)

The most disappointed day. Had a shooter come in this am to my decoy. Hit him very well quartering away but no pass thru. He ran off tail tuck and stiff. Not a drop of blood to be found. Searched all day but never found him. Gonna look in the morning again. Haven't shot a deer in 2 years and have been out a lot this year. I am sure I hit the off shoulder but can't believe no blood. Shooting rage 2 blades.


----------



## dso970 (Sep 20, 2006)

well going to brave off the cold in a couple of hours. seen 2 shooters in the last week. a huge 150-160 10 pt. and a 140-150 9 pt. seen 6 different bucks 3 chasing does 3 not last thrus and friday. tomorrow is my last bowhunt for the year. will be out gun season and that'll do it for deer hunting this year. just to hard and cold after the gun seasons run them off into god knows where. good luck to all!!!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a question for all the folks talking about "lockdown". Are you referring to what people think deer do, and get with a mate and go off somewhere for a day or two to breed? Because their have been numerous gps studies, that show this is nothing but old time nonsense. Their is no such thing as "lockdown". Deer are not romantic. Lol. Not tryin to cause an argument or anything like that, just trying to inform and maybe shed some light on a long time misunderstood concept. Not a pro by and means, just like so read all the studies and facts QDMA and others have to offer.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

My wife's cousin has been asking me to take him hunting for awhile. He's in his mid 30s but never had a chance to go hunting. I decided yesterday would be the ideal time. Cold weather and it was 11/12, I no brainer day to hunt. I went out yesterday morning at 5:30 and added a stand to my favorite tree and hunted til 8, no deer. I met my cousin in-law at 9:30 and we went out to sit. We say from 10-5 and didn't see a deer. I had on my layers and heavy boots and was pretty comfortable. Unfortunately I think my cousin in-law's boots were too thin and he got pretty damn cold. He was ready to roll out by 3:30. I shouldn't have taken him for 7 hours but I truly felt we'd see some deer movement all day. We were looking for any deer in the woods, dink buck, little doe, it didn't matter. There's a lot of deer on this property too. I don't get it. The wind was pretty miserable but being mid November I was banking on at least a scrub buck or something. 

So I sat 9.5 hours on 11/12 and got skunked. Unreal.

Gonna try Friday afternoon and prolly most of the day Saturday for a doe or two.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Sat from 6-9 this morning with a doe decoy out on my bean patch. Heard some crashing about 6:45 and only saw a white flag going through the woods. Not sure if he or she didn't like my decoy???? Lots of night time activity on my cameras but nothing but dinks.


----------



## chadw (Sep 18, 2007)

Im not one to agree or disagree with the lunar theories and the Rut...However..if things break loose next week I think it will make a lot of people rethink their theories on the moon and the rut...Whats everyones thoughts? Is the best yet to come? still seeing new scrapes and rubs here and little to no chasing has been seen by multiple people in our group...thoughts?? im off all next week leading up to gun season..


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

sat last night and this morning at the same farm I saw 12 deer at yesterday morning. Nothing. Still have only seen 1 shooter this year. Very Slow.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Chad I have been a believer of the Lunar theories for a while but your right this coming week will help tell that story. I have seen a lot of activity this past week and I was thinking exactly what you were saying. Hope them bucks don't get locked down this week. Im headed to Southern IL for gun season and hope its rocking when that comes in about a week.


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a buddy in Fayette Co. who says that the rut is winding down up there, but i have been bow hunting in Franklin co. and we have seen no chasing/very few rubs and scrapes, so which is it?

I think that the upcoming Full Moon and this cold snap will kick it into gear.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

nice congrats!



Gus_IL said:


> Got this guy yesterday mid morning. Only deer I saw. I've been watching and dreaming of him for 2 years and I'm so happy that I was able to harvest him. I still have not seen any real chasing Jersey/Madison County area, but it's getting closer. More rubs, scrapes, and the woods are starting to stink. The boys are out and about a bit more.


----------



## Cook_c21 (Sep 18, 2013)

A buddy of mine hunts south of Decatur. He sat this morning and saw a doe on a treeline out of range around 7:45. About 20 minutes later a shooter 8 was following her trail. Maybe things will start to pick up...


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

public land?


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Was in the stand with my wife yesterday - all day. Didnt see a deer until 4:20 when a spike walked past us going into a brushy creek bottom. As he entered the creek bottom, he got down wind of a very thick, brushed over fallen tree. He immediately took a hard right and went to that tree. A doe was bedded in that fallen tree...along with a 160 class buck. They weren't bedded 60 yards from us all day long. There is no doubt in my mind that he was locked up with that doe. He isn't the biggest or most dominate buck in the woods by any means. Could be a coincidence but I also firmly believe the big boys may have their girlfriends locked up tight the past few days. 

However, that doesn't explain why I haven't been seeing ANY other rut activity at all. Zero chasing, no bucks mid day. Nothing. And that's on 4 separate farms with little to no hunting pressure. Strange year.


----------



## RBBH (Sep 10, 2007)

The rut is running pretty steady here. Saw a nice ten cruising this morning. Last night a friend shot a 165" 10 pt. It was cruising also. My cameras are showing some searching.....some chasing. Its never a bad sit this time of year!
Fayette County


----------



## Cook_c21 (Sep 18, 2013)

IllinoisBamBam said:


> public land?


No, private


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

sat from dark to noon today and saw.....nothing. This is getting frustrating.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

chadw said:


> Im not one to agree or disagree with the lunar theories and the Rut...However..if things break loose next week I think it will make a lot of people rethink their theories on the moon and the rut...Whats everyones thoughts? Is the best yet to come? still seeing new scrapes and rubs here and little to no chasing has been seen by multiple people in our group...thoughts?? im off all next week leading up to gun season..


Im not sure about the moon phase, but i am convinced the area i am hunting is a week off. I have had about 6-8 small bucks, does and a nice 160ish deer on camera since early october but only at night. I have hunted a lot this year and have only seen deer in the woods 3 different times, yet they are on camera nearly every night. I have seen very little scrape activity. Last year during gun season and the few days before, i saw chasing and saw a buck breed a doe during gun season. I hunted that same area again in december and saw more fresh scrapes than i had seen all year. I also saw doe with yearlings up until january. Im not sure any of this proves anything but im trying to convince myself the best is yet to come. If not, i am completely at a loss for what has happened this year.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

SecurityGuy said:


> Im not sure about the moon phase, but i am convinced the area i am hunting is a week off. I have had about 6-8 small bucks, does and a nice 160ish deer on camera since early october but only at night. I have hunted a lot this year and have only seen deer in the woods 3 different times, yet they are on camera nearly every night. I have seen very little scrape activity. Last year during gun season and the few days before, i saw chasing and saw a buck breed a doe during gun season. I hunted that same area again in december and saw more fresh scrapes than i had seen all year. I also saw doe with yearlings up until january. Im not sure any of this proves anything but im trying to convince myself the best is yet to come. If not, i am completely at a loss for what has happened this year.


I hope you are right, cause if this week was the best of this year, then I might as well stop now & quit wasting time. It's been painfully slow, but it could all change in a minute.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

The crazy thing is, I'm not seeing any deer when I'm driving around either. I have been purposely taking different routes to try and see deer in the fields and I cant remember the last time I saw a deer. Ive kept a log of every hunt this year so I hope to learn something when its all said and done, but this is ridiculous. Im planning to hunt again Friday and hope things change but I'm having trouble staying optimistic.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

same here. see a little scrub bub buck just about every sit at diff times of the day. havent seen any does in at least 2 weeks. hope it picks up.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pretty frustrated here as well. Lots of hours in the stand with very few sightings. On 11/8 I saw a 3.5 chasing a doe hard and had another 2.5 come into a call. Other than that very limited deer sightings and all dinks. Lots of scrapes popped up but nothing moving. Last year I shot a chasing buck on 11/15. Usually my freezer is full by 1st shotgun season but that doesn't look like it will happen this year. No answers just a few frustrating observations....


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I've seen the same stuff happening this year at the same basic time as prior years. Scrapes/seeking/cruising/harassing/chasing/etc.

There are only two things that strike me as unusual this year: 1). I've seen far fewer does than normal. 2). I've yet to have a couple of days where I've seen 5-10 bucks cruising the woods seeking does.

Whether this is a result of fewer deer overall, the standing corn that is still across the road from me, wrong place/wrong time...I don't know. I've had my chances, but as usual the bucks I'm seeing aren't the type of bucks I want to put on the wall at this point in my life.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

JC-XT said:


> I've seen the same stuff happening this year at the same basic time as prior years. Scrapes/seeking/cruising/harassing/chasing/etc.
> 
> There are only two things that strike me as unusual this year: 1). I've seen far fewer does than normal. 2). I've yet to have a couple of days where I've seen 5-10 bucks cruising the woods seeking does.
> 
> Whether this is a result of fewer deer overall, the standing corn that is still across the road from me, wrong place/wrong time...I don't know. I've had my chances, but as usual the bucks I'm seeing aren't the type of bucks I want to put on the wall at this point in my life.


Wonder if the unlimited does tags is finally catching up. Def not seeing many does.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ditto on the lack of does. I've seen two of which I shot one and the other was being chased.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

lavazhole said:


> Wonder if the unlimited does tags is finally catching up. Def not seeing many does.


I think the several year stretch of planned herd reduction by the DNR via unlimited tags, when combined with back to back years of substantial EHD outbreaks, has noticeably reduced the number of deer in many areas. It seems like the reduction of deer/auto collisions also supports the theory that there are simply fewer deer in Illinois than we had 5-10 years ago.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Now that dnr has spread her legs there is no going back...

I wish wed go w an iowa type system but guaranteed landowner tags regardless of residence w 40 acre minimum

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Agree 100% with the fact our herds have crashed.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

lavazhole said:


> Now that dnr has spread her legs there is no going back...
> 
> I wish wed go w an iowa type system but guaranteed landowner tags regardless of residence w 40 acre minimum
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I would love to see an Iowa system here. I've also been taking the long routes home trying to at least see something in a field. Nothin. Not even any road kill, and we have a 1/4 stretch that is usually always painted red (litterally) with blood by now.


----------



## Gus_IL (Feb 24, 2004)

As for the rut timing this year I think Dr. Charles Alsheimer (writer for Deer & Deer Hunter Magazine) nailed it this year with his lunar rut predictions. For those not wanting to follow the link here is the gist....a late and trickle rut (not a huge peak like some years) slowly ramping up from late October to Nov 17th (with actual breeding occurring around the 29th). His predicted best week to hunt was Nov 16th to Nov 22nd. So don't panic, hopefully the best is yet to come, though it might not be as intense as you've seen some other years.

http://wiredtohunt.com/2013/09/03/2013-rut-predictions-part-ii-a-trickle-rut-predicted/


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Deer numbers have been going down every year around here for the last five yrs or so...drastically..almost to the point of not worth hunting. EHD is not the culprit here..S. IL..it did take a toll about 5 or 6 yrs ago, but last yr and this yr I've not heard of any around here.

Saw one fresh scrape today that wasn't there yesterday..that's it.


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Gus_IL said:


> Nov 16th to Nov 22ndQUOTE]
> 
> I hope he's right since I'll be there from the 16th to the 24th...:rock:
> 
> -WRM


----------



## Cowboy5903 (Nov 7, 2013)

I figured being up in a tree with 20mph winds would have paid off. Nothing, nada! Of course I did see a huge buck fly across the road on my way to the farm. At least I can say I saw something. Not hunting till Tuesday then dare I say I will pick up a smoke pole next Friday. My 10 yr old daughter first time hunting I hope it picks up


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I think it is interesting that so many people are saying the same thing in different parts of the state. Ive seen so few deer that i am considering not taking a doe off my property this year and maybe try for a doe or two on public ground later in the season when the majority of the weekend warriors have given up. I really hope we all have better luck this weekend. This morning looked perfect as i was driving in to work. As frustrated as i am, i still cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Sat the last 3 hours tonight, 1 small bobcat. I have not seen any rut activity yet. Where I hunt I don't see much rut activity until the week of gun season. Have the next 10 days off and hope to get a good one before I pick my smoke pole up the 22nd.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

The big boys are on there feet cruising , seen a dandy yesterday and today , get in the tree it's on !


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't think the rut is even close to being over. I do think it is a trickle rut this year though. I spent four days in Central Illinois last week and saw two real nice shooters around 150" but they stay JUST behind some brush both times. I had numerous little bucks respond to grunting, antlers and bleats but the big boys didn't seem to care. They were cruising though really looking for does. I'm heading back down Friday morning for a couple quick hunts before the gun season. I also haven't seen the number of does that I normally do but the ones I have been seeing are very big and mature. Not many smaller ones but my cameras are showing them. The last of two big corn fields that have been up is being cut today so I think that will help deer numbers a lot. I'll give an update on how the rut is turning out where I hunt sunday. Warm weather might hurt sighting a bit though.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Its funny hearing the hilljacks around here 

"wheres the deer we ain't seein many....last year we got 4 year before I gots 8 year for that 15."

Yeah...no shat...they don't get it...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

I've already decided the only doe I'm taking from the spot I hunt is the one I have on cam that's been hit by a car.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen 3-6 does almost everytime I have sat, in 5 sessions over the past 3 weeks. I have harvested 2 nice does in that time. On my last morning out, last Thursday, I saw a nice 9 pt. Chasing a doe, but couldn't bring him in. Going out tomorrow afternoon thru the weekend, and hope it will be prime time! It doesn't seem that deer numbers are down in my area.


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoyt said:


> Deer numbers have been going down every year around here for the last five yrs or so...drastically..almost to the point of not worth hunting. EHD is not the culprit here..S. IL..it did take a toll about 5 or 6 yrs ago, but last yr and this yr I've not heard of any around here.
> 
> Saw one fresh scrape today that wasn't there yesterday..that's it.


Not sure where in S.IL. you're at,but last year(2011) in Union and Alexander Counties,along with parts of Pulaski, EHD was worse than most folks can ever remember. I personally found over a dozen bucks in Alexander alone.

P


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

lavazhole said:


> Its funny hearing the hilljacks around here
> 
> "wheres the deer we ain't seein many....last year we got 4 year before I gots 8 year for that 15."
> 
> ...


Lol - hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

dblungem said:


> Lol - hit the nail right on the head.


That is a literal quote from a guy at Casey's this afternoon...

Can't make it up....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

This ol boy came through around 2ish....rubbing every tree in sight...I almost passed on him...turns out he was bigger than I thought. 30 feet up and he was 6 steps from bottom of my tree. Piled up after about 50 yards...what a rush to put a big down and see him fall.  wooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## IBH79 (Jul 10, 2012)

Curious to know what everybody from Illinois thinks. In my opinion a combination of EHD and IDNR are the major culprits of our drastic deer herd decline. I have lived and hunted this state my whole life (35 years, deer hunting since 10 years old) and I have never seen it this bad. I have a farm in Madison co. Where I live, and a farm in Clark co. For the last 13 years. The Clark co farm is depressing we still see some good deer, but the #'s are way down. Used to have 20-40 deer come out in the fields In the evenings now it's 5-10. I don't think people realize the state deer herd is in as bad of shape as what it really is. Just my .02


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Whats a hilljack? Thats a new one for me.


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

IBH79 said:


> Curious to know what everybody from Illinois thinks. In my opinion a combination of EHD and IDNR are the major culprits of our drastic deer herd decline. I have lived and hunted this state my whole life (35 years, deer hunting since 10 years old) and I have never seen it this bad. I have a farm in Madison co. Where I live, and a farm in Clark co. For the last 13 years. The Clark co farm is depressing we still see some good deer, but the #'s are way down. Used to have 20-40 deer come out in the fields In the evenings now it's 5-10. I don't think people realize the state deer herd is in as bad of shape as what it really is. Just my .02


I saw way more deer the last two years of deer hunting than I have this year, and I've been in the field probably twice as much this year as I was those two years combined.


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats Jason! I've got an aunt in Ramsey with a deer problem in her backyard...but she won't let me hunt them...lol.

-WRM


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

Putnam county. 
Actually seen a big one mount a doe out in a field today. A while later he was chasing away any deer that tried to get near her. Another field had two bucks running every deer in sight. Eventually one buck chased the other off temporarily. Those two were far enough that I could not see how big or small they wer but body wise, they were much bigger than any of the does.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Pirogue said:


> Not sure where in S.IL. you're at,but last year(2011) in Union and Alexander Counties,along with parts of Pulaski, EHD was worse than most folks can ever remember. I personally found over a dozen bucks in Alexander alone.
> 
> P


I'm in Galatin and hunt Shawnee...just walk from my house and in the woods yr round. There's about a 75 or 100 acre corn field this yr. right behind my house..not cut yet, that has a pond in it and I checked it last yr many times..no dead deer. I didn't find a dead deer anywhere all yr...not even in 6yrs except for this one...that looked like yotes killed..was back in woods during early spring.










The DNR had a chart last yr on EHD and I think it listed one deer in Galatin. I know the numbers are way down..just don't see them like I used to in the fields, along the roads, dead in the road or in the woods. But..I realize it's area specific, some say no decrease in there area, some say less deer.

Used to hear about 200 gun shots on opening morning..last yr. I counted less than 10 shots.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

WRMorrison said:


> Congrats Jason! I've got an aunt in Ramsey with a deer problem in her backyard...but she won't let me hunt them...lol.
> 
> -WRM


I'm only a mile east of Ramsey....grew up on this farm


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

lavazhole said:


> Its funny hearing the hilljacks around here
> 
> "wheres the deer we ain't seein many....last year we got 4 year before I gots 8 year for that 15."
> 
> ...


Took me a couple reads but I think I agree with what you are saying. If you are saying what I think you are, a few years back quite a few of us were saying that if you were not seeing many deer then hold off killing the doe's. I laid off of them for the last couple of years and thought that maybe I had seen a rebound. I shot a doe early this season based off my observations but now I'm starting to question that. I will not starve if I don't fill the freezer with deer so for me the doe's get a pass for the rest of this season.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

and Thank You ....any guesses on what he grosses at? I'm headed to barn to measure him out.


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Justin_n_IL said:


> I'm only a mile east of Ramsey....grew up on this farm


I grew up and went to school in both Christian and Fayette counties; my aunt taught grade school in Ramsey for a long time.

-WRM


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Justin_n_IL said:


> View attachment 1805279
> View attachment 1805280
> View attachment 1805281
> View attachment 1805282
> ...


Great Buck..Congrats, those "straight under your tree" type shots can be tricky but it appears that you euthanized him properly...LOL...Great job man...


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice buck Justin, congrats!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Headed back to Brown County tomorrow, hunting until Sun. night and see if I can get a nice one on the ground.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

I'm FINALLY starting to see the "normal" amount of deer on some of our spots. The farmer finally got his corn shelled. Saw a shooter last night but the doe he was following jumped into the thick stuff about 20 yds. before my shooting lane. Saw 8 does and about 6 little ones this morning. 2 spikes running around like crazy, a 4 pt. and "Buster" (a 2 yr. old 9 pt. with tines broken all over). Saw more does, yearlings, and young bucks tonight. Saw 4 different bucks around 6 pm tonight when I made a beer run into town...all nosing around, not quite chasing. My friend has some trail cam pics of a 155" 10pt in day time, chasing a doe and working a scrape. Another friend was driving a delivery route a couple mornings ago..all back roads..and didn't see anything for action. It's going to break wide open soon or be a trickle. I don't know? My luck (like usual) is that it will break wide open when I'm back to work next week (my friends always say I bring warm weather and bad luck with me but I'm starting to believe it's true..minus the warm weather this year). lol

On a side note about the general discussion of deer numbers in IL: I have several thoughts. EHD has taken it's toll in some areas between last year and this year. My friend found 5 dead does (in water) on his hunting spot this year and have heard other cases amongst friends. Also, I think the extra doe tags and especially the late season doe season has taken its toll on population as well. I don't have any numbers to back this up (just my theory) but I wonder how many does get shot in that last season that have 1 or 2 fetuses in them?? I think most of it comes down to how many deer you take. I've heard guys and groups say the number of deer they shot and sometimes my mouth falls open. Between the beef, pork, chicken, fish etc that I also eat, it's hard for me to eat 1 deer per year so I usually don't "need" to shoot one every year but I know other eat deer meat like crazy.

In general, I feel like haven't seen near as many deer the past two years as I had in the previous 3,4,5 yrs while driving around or scouting in the summers. The numbers just seem lower...not seeing as many does or big bucks like we had in the past. The properties my friends and I hunt haven't seemed to change much b/c we don't shoot many deer at all of them but the neighbors have taken their toll on various years (found 3 dead bucks last year that had great potential this year, several dead does w/ arrow, etc. etc.).

Just my ramblings...


----------



## Ezbagr (Sep 15, 2010)

There is no doubt way less deer now than what there was 5-10 years ago where I hunt. The sad part of it is it is only going to get worse. Most of the gun hunters are going to take the first deer that comes by unless a buck is right on her heels. A farm a half mile north of where I bowhunt 5-6 years ago was shooting does only along with mature bucks. This farm would hold 50 deer in the winter time, now you are lucky to see 3 or 4. A guy that I consider a friend hunts property next to me. He has a stand right on the property line where I hunt and he is always killing does, now the deer numbers are way down where I hunt and I blame alot of it on him, he is a very competitive person and he thinks that he has to be the first killer and the most killer. To top it off he seldom checks in his deer kills.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Justin_n_IL said:


> View attachment 1805279
> View attachment 1805280
> View attachment 1805281
> View attachment 1805282
> ...


Great deer dude!! Congrats


----------



## Lost Sheep (Oct 24, 2013)

It has been slow so far, but I had some small bucks come in to rattling right away this morning. There were some does getting bumped around as well. In my area I'm thinking prime time is now.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

He grossed out at 170 and netted 160....measure him again tomorrow when I've calmed down


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

WRMorrison said:


> I grew up and went to school in both Christian and Fayette counties; my aunt taught grade school in Ramsey for a long time.
> 
> -WRM


Well now I'm curious... What was her official name, as in Mrs. or Miss ?
and ty for the congratz


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you BRD and Jbudz


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Justin_n_IL said:


> Well now I'm curious... What was her official name, as in Mrs. or Miss ?


Mrs. Mueller. Her and my uncle (BJ) owned the RNJ for quite a while. They're both long retired now.

-WRM


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

She was my 2nd grade teacher


----------



## RNTHUNT (Mar 1, 2013)

I was told by a buddy that a large buck was mounting doe all day in front of Lake Forest High School. Another friend shot a beautiful 10 point yesterday on private land own just on the outskirts of forest preserve land. The deer are there. They are just smart enough to hang out where we can't shoot them.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

IBH79 said:


> Curious to know what everybody from Illinois thinks. In my opinion a combination of EHD and IDNR are the major culprits of our drastic deer herd decline. I have lived and hunted this state my whole life (35 years, deer hunting since 10 years old) and I have never seen it this bad. I have a farm in Madison co. Where I live, and a farm in Clark co. For the last 13 years. The Clark co farm is depressing we still see some good deer, but the #'s are way down. Used to have 20-40 deer come out in the fields In the evenings now it's 5-10. I don't think people realize the state deer herd is in as bad of shape as what it really is. Just my .02


I hadn't noticed any decline in my little area until this year. Last year I seen 17 baldies and a load of 1.5 bucks with a few 2.5s, 3.5s, and 4.5 all in a field at the same time. This year most I've seen at one time is 7 baldies and couple of 1.5s. Not near as much overall action in the tree this year either. It was non stop last year everyday I went out. Not so this year by a long shot. Fayette coun ty


----------



## beargrizzly (Oct 13, 2011)

Was in Fayette County Monday and Tuesday. I hunted all day Monday, saw nothing. I hunted all morning Tuesday, saw 3 does.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I think the deer populations in my hunting spots are typical to maybe slightly lower. The area as a whole is down somewhat. Myself and others have been seeing fewer does. I've seen far more bucks in relation to does than I did 5 years ago. Also, there have been bunch of nice bucks taken among the hunters in our area. The quality buck kills are much higher this year. Not sure why that is. Bucks being more visible due to a lower buck/doe ratio?

For years everyone around here kept saying "shoot more does!" Any they did. I know guys that were shooting 8-10 deer a year. I have killed my fair share of does too. I think I'm going to shoot at least one less than usual this year. If every hunter shot just one less deer it would be a drastic difference.


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

Going back to Franklin County this weekend, and early next week before gun hunting starts. The landowners property has plenty of spike, and 1.5-2.0 yr old bucks. This is the first year that they have seen any bigger deer 3.5-4.5 year old deer (8 pointers with big bodies) for a long time (6-7 years). but planting food plots have helped them keep good deer in their area too. Hoping to get one archery kill, then it may be all watching during gun season.


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

This wind is a smelly, pirate hooker. I'm not a fan.

I've only seen two deer so far, a buck tending a doe came by me a little after 7 and that's it. I'd guess him to be a three year old based on body size and the rack, but a pretty mediocre three year old.

Did I mention I hate high winds?


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

congrats nice buck



Justin_n_IL said:


> This ol boy came through around 2ish....rubbing every tree in sight...I almost passed on him...turns out he was bigger than I thought. 30 feet up and he was 6 steps from bottom of my tree. Piled up after about 50 yards...what a rush to put a big down and see him fall.  wooooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

One forky this morning and a doe and fawn last night wayyy across the bottom.


----------



## plainoljim (Nov 7, 2012)

Justin_n_IL said:


> I hadn't noticed any decline in my little area until this year. Last year I seen 17 baldies and a load of 1.5 bucks with a few 2.5s, 3.5s, and 4.5 all in a field at the same time. This year most I've seen at one time is 7 baldies and couple of 1.5s. Not near as much overall action in the tree this year either. It was non stop last year everyday I went out. Not so this year by a long shot. Fayette coun ty


Nice deer Justin!! I'm hunting in Fayette Co. also and I'm seeing the same as far as a decline in population. I have only been out less than a dozen times but my father who lives down there is out every day and the numbers are not any where close to what they were in past seasons. It also doesn't help that gun season is next weekend and the neighbors in the area shoot the first thing with horns that walks by.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Shot this buck this past Monday morning at 9am, the last sit of our 11 day trip. 5 minutes before I shot him I had a giant buck come through right nose to the ground, at about 80 yards. Biggest deer I've ever killed, only my third buck with a bow! In south west IL! I saw 24 different bucks in 11 days, with probably 10 of them being shooters and 4 of the 10 were B&C no doubt.


----------



## bulpitt62b (Aug 12, 2012)

That is a stud!


----------



## MUDRUNNER (Jan 13, 2005)

Justin_n_IL said:


> I'm only a mile east of Ramsey....grew up on this farm



Great buck! Congrats! I actually hunt about 5 miles north of the park. It has been unbearably slow there this year. Usually this time of year we see 10-15 deer on a morning sit, but this year we are lucky to see anything. It's definitely not the typical Illinois rut.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

way to get it done congrats!


HuntMaine said:


> Shot this buck this past Monday morning at 9am, the last sit of our 11 day trip. 5 minutes before I shot him I had a giant buck come through right nose to the ground, at about 80 yards. Biggest deer I've ever killed, only my third buck with a bow! In south west IL! I saw 24 different bucks in 11 days, with probably 10 of them being shooters and 4 of the 10 were B&C no doubt.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

HuntMaine said:


> Shot this buck this past Monday morning at 9am, the last sit of our 11 day trip. 5 minutes before I shot him I had a giant buck come through right nose to the ground, at about 80 yards. Biggest deer I've ever killed, only my third buck with a bow! In south west IL! I saw 24 different bucks in 11 days, with probably 10 of them being shooters and 4 of the 10 were B&C no doubt.


Nice deer


----------



## goheels1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I put this one down this morning at 7am in North Central Illinois. Saw a lot of activity the past 2 mornings.


----------



## buck617 (Feb 18, 2009)

Livingston County, no signs of rut, small bucks just meandering about, nothing in fields morning or night. Nothing seen searching , anything.


----------



## sfoxiv (Aug 10, 2005)

Shot this guy at 2pm on November 12th. He was passing through at a pretty solid pace with nose to the ground.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Starting to see some nice deer being taken. Congrats guys.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

My first measurements showed how novice at scoring....first time I've ever bothered. It's about the thrill of the chase and closing the deal. But to clarify things my ol boy grossed in low 150s. Doesn't take an ounce of joy from me though All about the thrill of the chase and closing the deal. Sorry for looking like an ass yesterday with my mis judgment. Happy hunting to you all...I got one more buck tag and there's a boy bigger than the one I just took....Let the games continue


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice bucks guys! Congrats to all!

My target buck stepped out about 30 min to sundown. Neck swollen and freshening up a rub I sprayed a bunch of buck bomb on. Stayed at 30yds behind some brush never giving a shot. It's starting to turn on in Will county.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Well here's how my day ended. 
Also, shortly finding this today...(8pt I shot last night. Backed out due to one lung high hit.) Found him in the middle of the gravel road btw.....I found that 1 of cameras, my LW stand & Sticks were stolen. Now...I'm gonna kill man.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

:mg:


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Well here's how my day ended.
> Also, shortly finding this today...(8pt I shot last night. Backed out due to one lung high hit.) Found him in the middle of the gravel road btw.....I found that 1 of cameras, my LW stand & Sticks were stolen. Now...I'm gonna kill man.


Now that kind of stuff will get a man hurt at some point when he least expects it....Unreal, so sorry Dex.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya. Private ground bordered by NON hunting.. but plenty of poaching. Still great hunting. Karmas a *****.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I would call that antlerless! Tag it up and go again I reckon. Lotsa meat I guess. I have been hearing so many stories about this lately. I can't understand what the he!! is wrong with people!


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

Dextee said:


> Ya. Private ground bordered by NON hunting.. but plenty of poaching. Still great hunting. Karmas a *****.


Heard that...Best of luck the rest of the way...


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Deer was no good. Funny thing is. I think this happened right under my nose while I was following the blood trial today. I love and hate this property. 
Oh and MORE great news. Another great shooter from my history with these feet was found by farmer. I posted the 1st one in the ehd thread. I'll post the other tomorrow after I confirm what deer I think it is when in see it.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn Dex that sucks. Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear Dex. Just happened to me on my first deer and it was a nicw buck


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Going crazy in dewitt...will be aft them tomorrow...


----------



## Droptine4 (Dec 6, 2005)

Man I would be smoking pissed if that happened to me Dex If you don't mind me asking what County you hunting? Most a%$holes like that usually end up running there mouths maybe someone will hear something.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Passed on the same 140 Third time I see the same buck. Must know he's safe


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

RNTHUNT said:


> I was told by a buddy that a large buck was mounting doe all day in front of Lake Forest High School. Another friend shot a beautiful 10 point yesterday on private land own just on the outskirts of forest preserve land. The deer are there. They are just smart enough to hang out where we can't shoot them.


I wouldn't doubt it in front of the west campus, lots of big deer in that area. Hunt within a few miles of there and we have had a lot of good bucks this year on camera. 

Heading back to Fulton County for a hunt tomorrow night and Saturday AM. If I don't score then I'll have to wait on gun season.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Who would have guessed $H#T weather this weekend. I am going to be extremely disappointed if my brother shoots the buck I am after. He is the definition of what people on here call the "orange army". Hangs camo in his garage by his exhaust of his truck. Shoots his gun once a year and thats at a deer. Hasnt been to the farm since last year shotgun season. Hopefully I can get it done tomorrow!! I would love to see my dad get the buck though if I dont. He always helps me out at the farm. Congrats to everyones good looking deer!!


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Headed back to Jo Daviess again. Doesn't look like great weather this weekend. Rain and wind and more rain and more wind. I'm sure the deer will be all over me in that kind of weather. Just my luck.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Droptine4 said:


> Man I would be smoking pissed if that happened to me Dex If you don't mind me asking what County you hunting? Most a%$holes like that usually end up running there mouths maybe someone will hear something.


Fulton Co


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

Been seeing some good bucks the past few days and some young ones chasing hard. Rut sure seems late this year. Got busted by a giant 8 pt at 30 yds last night.


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jun 10, 2006)

Just returned from Adams County (approx 6 miles of Liberty). Hunted for 7 days straight with 3 all day sits. Saw does and small bucks every hunt. I've been hearing all about the EHD buzz from the locals and out-of-towners that lease ground in the area. With this being my first year hunting this farm (198 acres), I do not have the history to confirm or deny the EHD buzz. My observation was that the deer herd seemed plentiful and thriving. Most mature does had twins tagging along and I saw numerous button bucks mealing around. I honestly think that the rut is just beginning. The last 2 days consisted of watching young bucks cruise throughout the day. My hunting partner passed on a 3 year old earlier in the week as he was going to bed down on a thick field edge. So, in a nut shell, I didn't see a single mature buck on his feet in day light hours, even though trail cam pics confirmed they were there. Good luck to you guys and stick a monster!


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Passed on a decent 8pt at 9:00. Looked like he just got his butt kicked. Ive been seeing a doe and twins on regular basis. This morning the twins came by 10 min after the 8pt but momma wasnt with them this time. Been slow since. Im in for an all day sit.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Past a 130 tops 10 this morning at 8. 
Small 4s and 6s and does since then. Action has stopped for now.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothin last night nothin this morning!:sad:


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Just got back in, sat till 10am and saw 1 little 6 point wondering around. Looks like good temps next week. Trying to stay positive but slow around me.


----------



## Andrew10 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well just like last weekend... I take the weekend off to hunt and the land owner comes up with an excuse so I can't hunt.... This week's excuse is that he doesn't want anyone hunting the week before shotgun season.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Had a nice 8...in the back yard irritating a few does that were eating pears. 130p


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

This South wind has me all screwed up!


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

wacker stacker said:


> This South wind has me all screwed up!


X-2..Saw nothing again this morning.


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

WTH....Why is it 30-40° all week and then sat-sun when I'm off its MID 60's 20-25mph winds and 80% Rain!


----------



## hoyt40 (Aug 13, 2009)

I shot this one this morning in Wiliamson County. He came in at 7:30 chasing a doe. This is the 9th buck I had seen in the past two days that were chasing. He is not my biggest but I sure am proud of him.


----------



## Z7lonewolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice buck


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice Buck


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Passed on this one


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

nice



sfoxiv said:


> Shot this guy at 2pm on November 12th. He was passing through at a pretty solid pace with nose to the ground.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

thats messed up


Dextee; said:


> Well here's how my day ended.
> Also, shortly finding this today...(8pt I shot last night. Backed out due to one lung high hit.) Found him in the middle of the gravel road btw.....I found that 1 of cameras, my LW stand & Sticks were stolen. Now...I'm gonna kill man.


----------



## sockmo (Sep 14, 2011)

nice congrats


hoyt40; said:


> I shot this one this morning in Wiliamson County. He came in at 7:30 chasing a doe. This is the 9th buck I had seen in the past two days that were chasing. He is not my biggest but I sure am proud of him.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice 8 trying to mount a doe tonight. She just wouldn't quit give in. Other than that. 3 does. Slow.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

nothing again!


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

hoyt40 said:


> I shot this one this morning in Wiliamson County. He came in at 7:30 chasing a doe. This is the 9th buck I had seen in the past two days that were chasing. He is not my biggest but I sure am proud of him.


Congratz, nice buck


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Ho's with bro's in the morning's and bro's without ho's in the afternoons. I think things are winding down here in southern Illinois. Saw a doe this morning pursuing a small buck. Love must still be in the air because I got 2 squirrels on a limb 10 yards in front of me having date night......again and again. Makes me think about the wife.........


----------



## offroadr (Aug 27, 2006)

Wind sucks.... That is all


----------



## Ragugar (Nov 15, 2012)

I have yet to see a buck trailing a doe. I got my first deer last night, he was just walking around feeding. (Sangamon Co.)


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Sat till 9am and saw same little 6 point I saw yesterday. Seen no does or fawns or good bucks, not sure what to think. Just keep putting my time in stand and hope something good happens.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Saw 3 nice does but had 3 people walk in on my stand at 730 825 &9 one guy walked up to my stand looked up and waved like no biggy. Hate people who don't get up and out before sunrise


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw nothing but a doe I walked up on this morning before daylight.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Busted 2 walking not sure what they were. Had a yearling bedded 30 yards to my west (walked right by on the walk in). Broadside at 10 yards. Let her walk. Had a small buck cruising early and another small buck bout an hour later. No shooters on cameras anymore. This weekend is a bust. Weather is terrible


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Windy windy, And now rain!!!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

We'll shortly after posting that I climbed down and decided to check the field edge roughly 30yds from my tree. As soon as I start making my way back I see the silhouette of a deer, it's the 4 point I've been seeing all season, right in the middle of my buck bomb kill zone. We have a staring contest for a few minutes, I win and he trots off. Walk back over to my tree and decide to ground hunt from their. Give a rattle, and a doe comes bouncing in. As I crept around the tree as much as I could without spooking her, she makes it into the thick stuff, and lives another day. Pulled my trail cam card and have tons of video from the last 2 days. Old bucks still at night, but does and young bucks from first light to about 9:30-10 each morning. The bucks I have seen though are rutting!!!


----------



## plainoljim (Nov 7, 2012)

Had 4 bucks, 2 - 8 pointers a fork 4 and a spike all chasing one lil ol doe around behind me last evening around 4 o lock plus a possum, and a yote. But not a single deer today.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw a couple baskets cruising, a coyote chasing a forky, and a buck of sorts way across the bottom chasing 4 slick heads. This evening I saw a 2.5 ish old 8 pt. chasing 4 slick heads around 3:50 and two buttons about 4:00.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone going out tomorrow morning? Is it worth it even if it isn't raining but still thundering an stuff? The wind down bother me too much, so that's not a problem. I'd sure like to go out.


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

JBudz said:


> Anyone going out tomorrow morning? Is it worth it even if it isn't raining but still thundering an stuff? The wind down bother me too much, so that's not a problem. I'd sure like to go out.


Cant kill them at home.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Well played sir.


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

I will be heading out in the morning no matter what.... Even if there's a fire!!!<---- name that movie??????


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

Heavy hoyt man said:


> I will be heading out in the morning no matter what.... Even if there's a fire!!!<---- name that movie??????


Stepbrothers!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Seeing a lot of border line shooters and no doubt shooters bedded with does. Had a booner bedded with a doe today 30 yards from the stand in the thickest stuff you can imagine - for 5 hours. Had a 150" 8 bed with a doe on Wednesday in the same thick creek bottom - they got up at 4:20. Dink bucks wandering late morning.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

Anyone hunt today?


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

bluearmy28 said:


> Anyone hunt today?


Yep, I only saw 1 longbeard.


----------



## bluearmy28 (Oct 6, 2006)

A lot of reports of the big boys being locked down with does in my area!


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon and today I will be sitting in front of the TV watching football. Recharge my batteries and try to get it done this week. With the temp, wind and tornado watch sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Hunted Central Illinois Friday and Saturday morning. Had a decent 8 point come right in to a bleat and grunt. Decided to give him a pass because on camera I had him with a real nice buck and I thought they would be running together. No Luck. Saw a lot of small bucks searching Friday and Saturday as well. Pulled a couple chips from cameras and over the last five days the number of pictures has really gone up. A lot of bucks searching and we had more daytime buck pics in the last few days than we have had all year. I think its finally here. Since I wasn't able to score with a bow yet I'm looking to fill a couple tags with my gun. Also, driving along 55 just north of bloomington I saw a couple bucks corning does out in cut corn fields. I will say though they just cut all the corn right around us in the last week so that might be the increase in pictures as well but when you have daytime mature buck pics its got to be the start of something good!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Sat today until the tornado rolled in. Didn't see anything.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Where were you hunting JBudz? If you don't mind me asking. Reason being is a friend said one hit in the eastern part of Fayette County.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

A few miles west of coal city in Will county.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hopefully no one was out in Mason, Tazewell and Wood Ford counties...lots of damage from an f3/4 twister...


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea, parts of Massac County torn up real bad. One dead and many hurt. Kinda doesn't make deer hunting real important for many in Illinois right now.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Small buck chasin 4 slick heads at 5:00.


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Had a young fork-horn under me this morning and saw a coyote...not much else yet. With the tornado warnings yesterday, I opted to hunt from the couch.


----------



## gsp11 (Nov 16, 2009)

Saw a big buck at sunrise. And a nice one last night. Activity is picking up.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Listened and watched a buck grunt all the way thru the field following a doe but too dark to make out size, that was 530. 6-9 several small bucks chasing/cruising and several lone does. No shooters. 
Lunar charts say noon is the best hunt so I have eaten a bit and moved from field edge to deeper woods. Hopefully those lunar charts aren't Looney!
White county


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Just got back in, sat till 10. Bumped one walking in this morning and that was it. With the warm weekend temps and crazy wind was thinking deer would be running all over this morning, NOT. Did not think I missed the rut but if I don't see some action by end of the week maybe I did????


----------



## DeSoto65 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not sure why my tapatalk ceased to function but here are some pictures from my 7 day hunt in southern Bureau County Illinois last week. I delayed my trip by a week thinking the rut was late getting under way. I think I made the right call as it seemed the bucks were in the seeking phase. I saw no chasing going on, only bucks coming in to investigate curious smells and sounds.
The view from the corner stand (off the corner of a hay field) looking south







looking east (note the cedar in the foreground)







looking north


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Was out in Jo Daviess county again. I had my two friends with me. They both saw a real nice buck grunting and chasing a doe around. Only thing I saw was one doe and a small 6 pointer. He was standing behind her but she left and he just stayed there. I couldn't believe he didn't follow her??? All weekend the wind was terrible and the rain didn't help either. I can't believe I saw anything in that weather.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I saw two going in right when I got to where I was going..bout and hr before daylight and one ran all around blowing..saw nothing from my stand. Did see a made this morning since I came in scrape..on the trail I walked in on..going out.

I hunted the same spot I killed a buck about 3 wks ago..wanted to get my climber and move it anyway. But, when I went by where I boned out the deer to look and see if my arrow I didn't find might be around where he fell, I found the carcass covered in leaves and sticks. The wind and rain yesterday washed and blew the leaves off the top of the back. Think I'll let this spot cool off a while.


----------



## ilarcher31 (Aug 24, 2010)

saw a lot of seeking this weekend in Franklin County...bucks spike - 6 pt. in bachelor groups, but the big boys 8-10 pts were alone and carving does from the fold.

I let a good 8 pt. pass on Friday night as i thought he was going to be able to hear my heart leaping out of my chest. never winded me and i should have let him eat an arrow at 25-30 yds. 

looking forward to bow hunting Thursday and then joining the orange army fri-sat-sun...


----------



## Ironhide6123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Saw a buck chasin a few does this morning in Montgomery County. Just in time for shotgun opener ukey:


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw a giant 12 locked down with 2 doe at 1pm


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Need some opinions. I just went with a buddy of mine, and found me a nice spot where I think the bucks are holding up. I wore all my hunting gear, and even sprayed my boots with estrus. My buddy doesn't hunt and has no gear that is descented, so I sprayed him down real good with scent kill, and we went on our way. We didn't make a ton of noise, or alter to much of the woods, which I'm not overly concerned about anyway with the tornado yesterday, a bunch of trees are down, and the woods are a lot different today than yesterday. I did use orange marking tape to find my way. So my question is, how long should I wait to get back out? I set up tinks 69 and tinks trophy buck scent close to where I will be right over a scrape, and sprayed buck bomb all over the area where I set my climber and cleared a few shooting lanes to try and cover our smells some. Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Anyone hunting Greene County? Feel free to PM me, as this thread can be tough to sort through. I'm hunting just West of White Hall.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

JBudz said:


> Need some opinions. I just went with a buddy of mine, and found me a nice spot where I think the bucks are holding up. I wore all my hunting gear, and even sprayed my boots with estrus. My buddy doesn't hunt and has no gear that is descented, so I sprayed him down real good with scent kill, and we went on our way. We didn't make a ton of noise, or alter to much of the woods, which I'm not overly concerned about anyway with the tornado yesterday, a bunch of trees are down, and the woods are a lot different today than yesterday. I did use orange marking tape to find my way. So my question is, how long should I wait to get back out? I set up tinks 69 and tinks trophy buck scent close to where I will be right over a scrape, and sprayed buck bomb all over the area where I set my climber and cleared a few shooting lanes to try and cover our smells some. Thanks for any help guys.


Go asap!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Dextee said:


> Go asap!


Couldn't go this afternoon, actually had to help my dad brush in a ground blind on the same property. I put him where I have the most trail cam action, I really hope putting a ground blind their doesn't screw up that spot. We're both goin out in the morning.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Things are certainly heating up in Schuyler.


----------



## Cowboy5903 (Nov 7, 2013)

Very slow in mchenry this am. No wind is not helping


----------



## JMaupin93 (Sep 22, 2013)

Only seen a doe behind me so far at about 6:45, just did a little rattle sequence, hopefully that will get something moving. Oh in Macoupin by the way.


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

JMaupin93 said:


> Only seen a doe behind me so far at about 6:45, just did a little rattle sequence, hopefully that will get something moving. Oh in Macoupin by the way.


Where at in Macoupin? Grew up in that county myself... Between perpendiculiar to Farmersville and Virden ...


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Passed on a 4 around 7. Regretting it now. Lookin for my first kill, so I'll be happy with pretty much anything.


----------



## JMaupin93 (Sep 22, 2013)

sittin-at-20ft said:


> Where at in Macoupin? Grew up in that county myself... Between perpendiculiar to Farmersville and Virden ...


Brighton.


----------



## Swampseed (Dec 23, 2009)

SW Illinois/Monroe County
Sat til 10am. Got busted getting in stand at first light. Saw 3 deer this morning 2 of which did not get a very long look at either. One was a young buck, small looked like maybe 2 1/2 yr old. Saw a lone doe or fawn. Keep seeing 1 1/2yr old 6 point walking around. Goin back out for last couple hours this afternoon.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Forky at 9:00


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jumped back to a different farm. saw 3 fawns and a half rack last night. Saw 2 small 8pts this morning. Neither came to calls, just walking around like nothing is going on. No Rut this year I guess. Jo Daviess


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Set up down wind of the trail and a fresh scrape I found yesterday on a whiteoak ridge. Bout 7:15am I heard what what sounded like a horse running down the ridge. Looked over and he was about 30yds behind me when he took off. Came in from the bottom down wind. Only thing I saw.


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

13 bucks so far today. No shooters. All times of the day.


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

I was on vacation last week and hunted every day. I saw bucks everyday, doing all different things (chasing, cruising, and tending does). This is possibly the thickest RUT I can recall. It has been a blast to hunt. I put a decent 8 down on the 13th.


----------



## Team UX 82 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shot this guy thursday the 14th with about 15 minutes of light left. He was trailing a doe running off every buck that tried to get close to her.


----------



## RON in IL (Nov 14, 2012)

here in marshall co. saw a small 6 pt last nite and a good 8 pt this morning. the 6 didnt respond to the grunt/bleet but the 8 did although he didnt get close enough for a shot. scared 1 going in this afternoon and had a coyote scare one that was coming twards me about 4:45. kinda irritating. havent seen much rutting activity yet in my area, but both bucks ive seen yesteday and today seemed to be "seeking" so hopefully things are going to pick up around me soon.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I think they went straight to lockdown without any daytime chasing by anything older than 3 1/2. Either that or this is the Oct Lull. Saw a 130's buck cutting a doe in an open field as drove in to my spot this morning. Craziest thing I've seen at my spot in 14 years of hunting it. It was bad a couple years back but it came late around the 18th. Maybe the full moon theory isn't that far off. If it's right this weekend and the beginning of next week should be hot? Who knows.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Field Ready said:


> I was on vacation last week and hunted every day. I saw bucks everyday, doing all different things (chasing, cruising, and tending does). This is possibly the thickest RUT I can recall. It has been a blast to hunt. I put a decent 8 down on the 13th.


Not sure where your at in Southern Illinois but you are fortunate. I've been hunting hard the last three weeks and don't remember a season like this one. It's almost like the pre-rut started right about on time and someone hit the pause button for the next three weeks. Fewer rubs and scrapes this year, probably because we aren't seeing many deer. Keeping thinking it's going to change any min. but I'm not sure it will.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

No kidding, same here. I took that same week off and saw 2 deer......both does...It's been horrible this year.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

knob said:


> Not sure where your at in Southern Illinois but you are fortunate. I've been hunting hard the last three weeks and don't remember a season like this one. It's almost like the pre-rut started right about on time and someone hit the pause button for the next three weeks. Fewer rubs and scrapes this year, probably because we aren't seeing many deer. Keeping thinking it's going to change any min. but I'm not sure it will.


x-3


----------



## mcginty33 (Oct 8, 2011)

Got a fresh scrape not to far from my stand, but still not seeing deer. Also in southern, illinois


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Been to my favorite spot the 12th, 15th, and yesterday. Lonnngg sits and have seen 4 deer. Three does and 1 little buck. Just worthless. I'm getting some pictures, mostly nighttime, so I know there's deer there. Had a decent 8 on camera that was cruising by at 10AM yesterday. I haven't seen good chasing and cruising since the 8th-9th which were the best two days around here IMO.

Time for the boomstick. Looks like it's going to be cold. I just want to find one doe for the freezer and I'll be happy.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Tons of activity in so Illinois this week. I have only seen two shooters so far but several 110" 8. The shooters were tending does and have managed to stay at least 50 yds from me. Bucks and bucks tending/chasing does are moving all day long but the groups of just does I am seeing are moving right at day light and right at dark.
White county


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

Hoyt said:


> x-3


Exactly this


----------



## Balzerbuck (Oct 28, 2010)

This



knob said:


> Not sure where your at in Southern Illinois but you are fortunate. I've been hunting hard the last three weeks and don't remember a season like this one. It's almost like the pre-rut started right about on time and someone hit the pause button for the next three weeks. Fewer rubs and scrapes this year, probably because we aren't seeing many deer. Keeping thinking it's going to change any min. but I'm not sure it will.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Buddy killed his 2nd 160 in 4 days here in Fulton. Both morning kills. 
Dream season for sure.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

So one last day before gun season. Who's headin out?


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm refreshing. Gonna kick back and ride out the gun season


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

The standing corn across the road from me just got harvested over the past couple days, they finished up about two hours ago. Terrible timing for bow hunting, but pretty good timing for shotgun season I suppose. Maybe the bucks I was looking for during bow season will come past me this weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

JBudz said:


> So one last day before gun season. Who's headin out?


This guy!


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

JBudz said:


> So one last day before gun season. Who's headin out?


Heck yea, I don't give up that easy.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yup!


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

JBudz said:


> So one last day before gun season. Who's headin out?


You know it!


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

I went out tonight and sat in the rain ..saw doe about 3:30 an d then. Med. buck chased a doe out in the corn field. About 300 yards away.. At least. Saw something


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, my season was done 2 weekends ago! I guy can only sit so many hours KNOWING that there are no deer in the area. zero sightings, and ZERO trail cam pics (3 different cams) in 2 weeks is just a total let down. I have better things to do than twittle my thumbs in a cold tree and watch squirrels, sorry to say


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

7 pointer tonight............ try it again in the morning if the rain doesn't get too heavy


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

JBudz said:


> So one last day before gun season. Who's headin out?


I'm going out tomorrow afternoon and bow hunting public land during shotgun weekend.


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Dextee said:


> Buddy killed his 2nd 160 in 4 days here in Fulton. Both morning kills.
> Dream season for sure.


Have seen some bruisers in the same county JUST out of bow range or too much in the way to shoot them. Heading down for gun sea on tomorrow. Getting pretty pumped. Working a half day tomorrow so hopefully it goes quick!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Been seeing more deer at night while driving than anytime...crazy...


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'm going out tomorrow afternoon and bow hunting public land during shotgun weekend.


I'm pretty sure you can't bow hunt during shotgun season here. Or am I missing something?

Gettin ready to head out. Hopefully I connect today, or at least my target buck makes it through gun season, and gives me another chance late season.


----------



## Stevepetero (Nov 20, 2012)

JBudz said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't bow hunt during shotgun season here. Or am I missing something?
> 
> Gettin ready to head out. Hopefully I connect today, or at least my target buck makes it through gun season, and gives me another chance late season.


You can bow hunt as long as your east of Rte 47 up north here towards the Suburbs. i will be bow hunting all weekend


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Bow season stops during gun season in Illinois.


----------



## Stevepetero (Nov 20, 2012)

Deer – Archery – Oct. 1 through the first Sunday after Jan. 13
(closed during firearm deer season except in Cook, 
DuPage, Kane [that portion east of Hwy. 47] and Lake
counties).

Taken from the hunting digest.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice to know thanks bud!!

In stand now, nothin yet. Will co.


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I know that in the Illinois Red Hill State Park you can bow hunt during the shotgun season.

"Archery Deer hunting continues during the statewide Firearm Deer hunting season. The site is not currently open for Fall Firearm Turkey hunting. (Fall Archery Turkey hunting is permitted.)" 

This was taken from the Red Hill State Park hunters fact sheet. 
http://www.dnr.state.il.us/lands/landmgt/hunter_fact_sheet/r5hfs/rdh.htm


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Dextee said:


> Buddy killed his 2nd 160 in 4 days here in Fulton. Both morning kills.
> Dream season for sure.


Congrats to your buddy. That is a darn nice season. Any pics?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Ya but without permission I can't. 
Saw a shooter last night in the wonderful weather. Tough sit but at least I saw one. He went out in the field and bothered some does. No shot op.


----------



## tango039 (Oct 31, 2005)

Shot this dude yesterday at 7:00 am cruising nose down solo....I grunted at him and he came right in and im in Kane county


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice congrats!


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Not looking to start a debate here....but who is going out this weekend and what do you think the deer movement will be like. I will be, not sure what to expect...looks like it will be cold and windy where I hunt with a little rain...hopefully the cold will get them up on their feet. I still think bucks are chasing where I hunt so we will see. Good luck and be safe if you go out.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be out Friday and Saturday. I'm looking forward to it, as bow season this year has been a major disappointment. I've had six sits in the tree since November and have only seen 1 spike. Farmer just finished picking the corn on Wednesday, so I'm hoping to at the least see some deer. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't gun hunt anymore so not this guy. Didn't see anything this morning. Will be back out shortly. Gotta do whatever I can to get this buck before the guy that does gun hunt, sits tomorrow and takes him.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll be out! I love to hunt so out I'll be! Probably won't shoot.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

You can't bowhunt during gun season around here..Southern..and there's a big arugument among people I know if it's legal to use a muzzleloader during the first hunt. I say the rules say no..everybody else says you can.


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

tdp51 said:


> I will be out Friday and Saturday. I'm looking forward to it, as bow season this year has been a major disappointment. I've had six sits in the tree since November and have only seen 1 spike. Farmer just finished picking the corn on Wednesday, so I'm hoping to at the least see some deer. Good luck and be safe.


I haven't gun hunted in a few years but my story is ditto with this. Bow season has really been a disappointment and the corn came out on Tues so I figure it's worth a shot. My friends are up there now bow hunting before tomorrow and one guy said he had two does and a nice buck in the but corn. Hopefully they are there this weekend. The only thing that scares me is this wind forecast of 15-18 MPH.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> You can't bowhunt during gun season around here..Southern..and there's a big arugument among people I know if it's legal to use a muzzleloader during the first hunt. I say the rules say no..everybody else says you can.


You can use a muzzleloader during first and second season with a firearm tag. It's firearm season, not shotgun season. You can use shotgun, muzzleloader, and/or pistol. You can then use the muzzleloader during 2nd season(1st muzzleloader season) with a muzzleloader tag.


----------



## buttonbuckiller (Jul 25, 2006)

Got this guy Tuesday afternoon at 4:30pm. 10 yard shot while hunting on the ground, it was pretty exciting.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

This rain sucks!!!


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

JBudz said:


> This rain sucks!!!


Agreed!


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I was planning on heading out this afternoon but the rain just won't stop!!!!

So, I will be out tomorrow and Sunday (Saturday I am going to the TV High School Football Semi's....Go Vikings!)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

KSHammers1 said:


> I was planning on heading out this afternoon but the rain just won't stop!!!!
> 
> So, I will be out tomorrow and Sunday (Saturday I am going to the TV High School Football Semi's....Go Vikings!)


My team made it to the playoffs as well, but lost first round. I'm so thankful that I am not going to be playing in this 16 degree weather this Saturday! Lol!


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> You can't bowhunt during gun season around here..Southern..and there's a big arugument among people I know if it's legal to use a muzzleloader during the first hunt. I say the rules say no..everybody else says you can.



Sure you can.


----------



## Field Ready (Jul 28, 2010)

knob said:


> Not sure where your at in Southern Illinois but you are fortunate. I've been hunting hard the last three weeks and don't remember a season like this one. It's almost like the pre-rut started right about on time and someone hit the pause button for the next three weeks. Fewer rubs and scrapes this year, probably because we aren't seeing many deer. Keeping thinking it's going to change any min. but I'm not sure it will.


Dang thats crazy! Seems like its that way for me most years, but this year is off the charts. I'm talking rubs, scrapes, and all manners of chase activity.

Hope it gets better for you guys!

Happy Hunting all


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Last yr during the 12th through the 14th and some afterwards I was seeing really good bucks..some pushing B&C if not and on one set had 3 of them withing 15yds and couldn't get a shot. Saw at least 18 shooters on one narrow ridge I was hunting. This yr nothing...and I got all kinda cam pictures of good bucks after the season last yr in the same area...can't figure it.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

JBudz said:


> This rain sucks!!!


Yes It Does. Not Sure Why I A Out Here, I Dont Recall Ever Seeing A Deer While Sitting In The Rain. Just Sittin Here Getting Soaked, Listening To Several Members Of The Orange Army Site In Their Guns At The Last Minute. Seems Like They Are All Around Me. sigh


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

Jimbo45 said:


> Yes It Does. Not Sure Why I A Out Here, I Dont Recall Ever Seeing A Deer While Sitting In The Rain. Just Sittin Here Getting Soaked, Listening To Several Members Of The Orange Army Site In Their Guns At The Last Minute. Seems Like They Are All Around Me. sigh


Gun season turns me off something terrible....ugh.... I quit gun hunting around the age of 20. I simply could not bring myself to shoot a whitetail with a gun anymore. The only way that would happen would be out of necessity. The quietness and lack of shock that comes from guns is where it's at for me.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't see anything today. Pulled some trail cards and I've got some new bucks showing up. Got a real nice 10 I've never seen before. I hope he is not just passing through, and he makes it through this weekend.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Anybody hunting southern il seeing anything


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I sat out with my gun this morning. Didn't see a deer and didn't hear a shot. Went over to "deer camp" at my buddy's place and out of 10 guys one shot a button buck. That's it.

Got back in the tree 20 minutes ago for the afternoon. I just want one doe for the freezer but I'm not too optimistic at the moment. Sitting where I shot one of my bow bucks on the 9th. There's gotta be one doe on the property!

Supposed to be nasty, windy and cold tomorrow. Planning on doing some still hunts.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Out of nine guys I saw the only deer....I'll fork...headed back out


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

I was out for gun. Ran into some deer on the way in. Sat until lunch and saw nothing. Heard maybe 10 shots, but they were in the distance. Talked to some others in the area and everyone said the same thing. Slow!!!! Jo Daviess


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

had 40 hours on stand in the four days prior to gun opener, good rut activity, however mature deer are waaay down in my area this year, passed two deer in the 120s and numerous little guys. the 125ish 9 point was tending a doe and snort wheezing at the other 3 bucks trying to horn in on his action.


----------



## Jfriesner (Nov 26, 2009)

Sorry to butt into your rut thread but I thought this would be a good way to get some information. I grew up in IL, macon and christian county mostly, and then moved to MN when I was 14. I love bow hunting MN but we don't have near the number of quality deer as IL. So I am planning on heading back down to hunt family/friends private land/farms during the 2014 season. I have a lot of questions about deer hunting IL. I know I have land to hunt but I know nothing about hunting IL and I know it is much different then MN. I will be hunting land in either Macon, Christian, or Fayette counties. If you live around those parts and are willing to answer some questions and help a brother out as far as tactics go, I would be very grateful and please send me a PM as i'm not looking to high jack this thread. Thanks


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

my folks are down at the farm and said the neighbor who leases to some out of state guys were shooting like crazy. That's why I hate shotgun season , same crap . 
Folks have seen some bucks cruising the fields and does are everywhere. 
Ill be trying my luck Nov 27-30 again


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

shot a 7pt buck at 7:30 am this morning in Grundy County,(yes 7 pointer, huge body but junk rack)....he will taste great,and was the only deer I saw and my buddys have sat all day with no deer moving at all!!!!
tomorrow will be worst here in Illinois with high winds forecasted


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

creed dave said:


> shot a 7pt buck at 7:30 am this morning in Grundy County,(yes 7 pointer, huge body but junk rack)....he will taste great,and was the only deer I saw and my buddys have sat all day with no deer moving at all!!!!
> tomorrow will be worst here in Illinois with high winds forecasted


High winds and 8 degrees in the morning... I know I'll stay warm thanks to my warm bed, and a warm butt next to me. Best decision ever :tongue:


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

All the gunners I talked to yesterday didn't see much. Only one reported seeing a 3 year old with a doe during daylight. One saw deer and shot a doe.


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

Saw lots moving yesterday morning. Went out last night, and nothing. I think they're bedding down till the wind lets up a bit. I skipped going out this morning, but I'll be out later today.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Sitting here disgusted this morning, will be out here shortly but will still be steaming. Yesterday morning started out well, made it to my spot early and quietly. Climbed tree and was ready to go well before any thought of shooting light. Spot light coming so I shine them a few times. They stop and looks like they go in circles, I here talking and the light goes out. Spot another light coming the other way. Shine them an light goes out. Five min. later I whistle at them at 25 yds. They turn and leave. Now the fun begins. Start seeing guys walking circles all over the place. What the heck guys, it's opening morning. Eight guys from that big city up by the lake, yep I asked them, are driving the woods complete with two way radios and head sets. They are shooting anything that moves and are walking all over anyone else that might be in the woods. Some dandy's that think they own the place and don't give a rip about any body else.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Folks again seeing .bucks chasing does today.jefferson co.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Saw dinks chasing slick heads yesterday morning and this morning. Yesterday neighbors shot twice and the came the people, the mule, and the damnation of my hunt! Gun season is sickening! A buddy of mine killed a nice 8 this morning along a creek in the middle of a huge open area. He was in a tree right next to one of my loc ons. The deer had two slug holes in one of it hams. I told him right where to go hunt, maybe that was a mistake! Oh btw did I mention gun season stinks!


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Saw a nice buck chasing this am...he was out of range....heard very few shots this am and they were all before 7:30. Sat until 11 and got down. The wind was brutle. They gotta feed sometime hopefully tonight


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Had this guy come in about 9:00 this morning all buy his self. His neck was not swollen very big and his leg glands not very dark.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

dcar_roll said:


> View attachment 1812534
> Had this guy come in about 9:00 this morning all buy his self. His neck was not swollen very big and his leg glands not very dark.


Nice Job! Edgar County Deer?


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)

knob said:


> Sitting here disgusted this morning, will be out here shortly but will still be steaming. Yesterday morning started out well, made it to my spot early and quietly. Climbed tree and was ready to go well before any thought of shooting light. Spot light coming so I shine them a few times. They stop and looks like they go in circles, I here talking and the light goes out. Spot another light coming the other way. Shine them an light goes out. Five min. later I whistle at them at 25 yds. They turn and leave. Now the fun begins. Start seeing guys walking circles all over the place. What the heck guys, it's opening morning. Eight guys from that big city up by the lake, yep I asked them, are driving the woods complete with two way radios and head sets. They are shooting anything that moves and are walking all over anyone else that might be in the woods. Some dandy's that think they own the place and don't give a rip about any body else.


Pulaski County by chance?


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I don't understand why IL will not allow you to bow hunt during gun season. I know so many people that would take their bow instead of a gun. I shot a busted up 10pt on friday with a gun and have pretty much decided I'm done gun hunting for deer I will typically gun hunt only because I just hate to not hunt at all but. If i do go out again with a gun, maybe ill just use it as a scouting trip and hope for a coyote but I think that may have been my last gun season


----------



## Cowboy5903 (Nov 7, 2013)

Sat out with my daughter for her first hunt. Shot a doe at sunup but not a good shot. Tracked her almost half a mile had to put her down. We did see a huge 14 drop tine that has been a ghost all season at 150 yards but my daughter didn't have a shot. I did but really wanted her to get the buck. Hopefully see him 2nd season


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

SecurityGuy said:


> I don't understand why IL will not allow you to bow hunt during gun season. I know so many people that would take their bow instead of a gun. I shot a busted up 10pt on friday with a gun and have pretty much decided I'm done gun hunting for deer I will typically gun hunt only because I just hate to not hunt at all but. If i do go out again with a gun, maybe ill just use it as a scouting trip and hope for a coyote but I think that may have been my last gun season


 How about no shotgun season for a couple years and get rid of the new crossbow season too.


----------



## dcar_roll (Jun 24, 2007)

Jimbo45 said:


> Nice Job! Edgar County Deer?


 As a matter of fact it was!


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

BOOYAH said:


> Anybody hunting southern il seeing anything


Yea, eight fools from the Windy City tromping all over the woods and underneath other peoples stands.


----------



## BNH610 (Jun 4, 2013)

knob said:


> Yea, eight fools from the Windy City tromping all over the woods and underneath other peoples stands.


Knob don't hate all the widy city people some of us were just born in the wrong end of the state. I feel your pain. Its like that 24/7 here. Wish o was back down south


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

BNH610 said:


> Knob don't hate all the widy city people some of us were just born in the wrong end of the state. I feel your pain. Its like that 24/7 here. Wish o was back down south


I know I was born in Joliet. I think Chicago is just were they live? Fools are fools no matter where they are from.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

BOOYAH said:


> How about no shotgun season for a couple years and get rid of the new crossbow season too.


Would be just fine with me.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

SecurityGuy said:


> Would be just fine with me.


After the last couple of days, I would be willing myself.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

I have to admit, I was hoping it would have been 20 degrees, raining like crazy and 30mph wind for this gun season. Unfortunately, it didn't happen.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Killed a big 10 tonight. One of 2 I've been after. As much as ie like to had an arrow in him I am happy with this buck. Been a tough costly season.


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Worst season ever here on Peoria county. I might have to go back to duck hunting or buy a better set of binoculars cause all I've been seeing are birds......I hunt private ground close to jubilee park anyone else hunt around there?


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

I live in Henry closer to Bradford have seen some real goods this last couple of weeks and shot a decent one today while watching some insane buck activity...


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

knob said:


> Yea, eight fools from the Windy City tromping all over the woods and underneath other peoples stands.


Lol. Just spent the whole night up their. Where the tree stands reach 70+ stories, and the who's even higher! Lol. Live 20 min south of Joliet myself. They aren't all that bad. But I must say, it kills me to see how our conservation money gets put to use!!!!!! Sickening!


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

knob said:


> Yea, eight fools from the Windy City tromping all over the woods and underneath other peoples stands.[/QUOT
> 
> that turns hunting sour


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I hunted close in with one of my flintlocks..right on a standing cornfield that they cut in the afternoon...no more standing corn around here. A doe and yrling were right under me for quiet a while..all I saw..did hear quiet a few gunshots..more than the last couple of seasons..and some loud mouth talking up on the hill about 8:00am. 

Too cold for my thin blood this morning..glad when all the shooting is over and I'll get back at it with bow..when temps allow. Blood thinners.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Hunting has been worthless in LaSalle and Livingston county. Out of about 15 guys there was 3 deer killed. Hardly hearing a shot. No one seeing anything. There's just no does, none. I hunted 4 different properties over the past 2 days and saw 6 deer, 4 of which were fawns, one fleeting glimpse of a doe, and a decent 2.5 10 pointer. These are historically good spots too that I know well.

Hopefully the lack of a significant harvest will help things bounce back.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't wait for the 1st season numbers. As jaded as they are. A combo of EHD, 2 years of drought and multiple years of the "call in system" is taking its toll...maybe.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Ya I hope they look at the numbers, and rethink things for next year. Maybe limit to two deer a person, one antler, and one antler less tag per hunter. This year sucks!


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

The rut is officially over. Saw 2 bucks still chasing does Friday morning. Saturday and Sunday everything was in survival mode and the bucks could care less about the does. This was up in JD county. A few people having some success but no giants shot in our area (that I know of) which is unusual. I saw 2 in the 130-140's range (passed on the larger one - with a spread > 20" but not great tine length) but nothing huge. Lots of nice 2 1/2 year olds so there's hope for the future if EHD doesn't get them.


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the good part of the rut is just under way where I am. I cannot believe how strung out and late it is but have seen the most chasing and bucks finally showing interest in does the past two days despite being pushed around by gun hunters. Most I have talked to are seeing the same. Marshall/Putnam Counties.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Insurance company and state will love the low numbers. DNR has said the numbers have been too high for several years. I don't think any change will come for next year.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Insurance company and state will love the low numbers. DNR has said the numbers have been too high for several years. I don't think any change will come for next year.


We'll just need to manage things locally. I personally whacked quite a few does in past years. More than I probably should have. I'm going to keep hunting the remainder of the season in hopes of finding one doe for the freezer. After that I'm just gonna cut my remaining tags up, both gun and bow. And if I don't find that doe, then oh well.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I did up to last year. I backed off the freezer. I'm good for the year but I'll keep hunting. There is a 180 that is still in my area. He will NOT get a pass.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

So I hear about EHD and CWD. Are we mistaking one for the other? Are both reaking havok right now?


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

JBudz said:


> So I hear about EHD and CWD. Are we mistaking one for the other? Are both reaking havok right now?


EHD kills a bunch, CWD doesn't. Well, CWD does in an indirect way. The DNR hears about 3 cases of CWD in our county, decides to add two late gun seasons, and also have sharpshooters whack a bunch.


----------



## Jimbo45 (Dec 6, 2012)

Saw some chasing 3 weeks ago, never could get a mature buck in range, and only saw two bucks total, a 1.5 yr old 2 pointer and a mature 8 pt. Have seen lots of does and yearlings, almost every trip out of about 10 half day sits. Took two bow does, for the freezer, and since the doe to buck ratio seems way high. Brother shot the cruising management buck Friday. Slow day Saturday, after the orange slaughter (trespassers on remote area of property) began. Yesterday morning, in the lovely calm 14 degree cold, I saw nothing but a coyote at first light, which is unusual. Then, I managed to rattle in the mature 8 pt that was on our hit list. He was alone, moving very cautiously, and barely moved within gun range. A risky 80 yard shot with a new 870, which proved a double lung shot, and he didn't go far. He had fresh rub on his antler bases, and hocks were stained.

In our particular section, we seem to have plenty of does and yearlings, but bucks seem in short supply. Not sure if its EHD, the trespassing poachers, or both. I would say I agree that overall numbers are down, though. Last year on opening gun season morning, I counted 126 shots (calm morning), and this year, only 32 shots. Now, there was a 10-15 mph wind this year, probably making half the farther shots undetected, but still, I heard one forth as many shots as last year.

I also think the rut was a trickle rut, since I saw no definite heavy period, but a little activity, regularly, over a three week period. Strange year....wonder what next year will bring....


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Goin to sit tomorrow here in Will Co. I'll let ya know what I see.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I seen 11 does tonight with a dandy buck chasing at 3 today ! They are rutting , I didn't see any great activity till last week it's very late this year . It's going to be good this week .


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Where at?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Had buck chasing does through the thicket all day yesterday, and I mean all day. I called a nice 10 in that hung up behind some brush, he was looking for a doe, didn't see one so he went back into the thicket. I seen 12 different bucks, 4 were shooters and 2 of them I have never seen before. I finally said piss on it and took a nice size doe about 3:00. I wanted to get back in my stand so bad this morning. This damn thing called a job kept me from that though.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Had a doe and two yrlings come by at 4:00pm yesterday afternoon with a scraggly 8pt following them..just out of recurve range..Shawnee.


----------



## WRMorrison (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got back to AZ last night; worst season hunting in IL that I can remember. I was hunting Fayette county; with bow from 16th-21st and shotgun 22nd-24th. Saw a couple young bucks (fork-horns and spikes) and a few does, but nothing interesting. I had my boy in a blind with me on the 20th and saw a couple really nice bucks, but they were ~250 yards out across a bottom. It was cool though as it was his first time seeing deer (born and raised here in AZ); he had a blast! He kept asking if I was gonna shoot...lol. The next morning, I set up a climber in the location we saw the bucks, but the rain kept them bedded down I believe as I didn't see anything. (ETA: the tree umbrella is worth every penny!)

Shotgun season opened with two of the neighbor's dogs running by my stand at first light... I did however shoot a coyote that was hot on their heels a minute or so behind them...coyotes never get a pass regardless of season. The rest of gun season was un-eventful and I didn't even see a deer. I heard several shots though; some of them HAD to be poachers on the 400 acre property I hunt.

The last night of gun season, WELL after dark (maybe 6:30PM?) I heard somebody light up with an AR or similar...about 20-25 shots in rapid succession...have no clue what they could have been shooting at...after dark, no less.

So, this season in IL was a bust for me. Pretty bummed about it, but mule deer in my area opens up next month on the 13th, so I've got my hopes up for that. This was also the first year that I "hunted" (watched the outdoor channel) from the couch...the day of the tornadoes.

-WRM


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw a doe and yrling this afternoon and several fresh scrapes and rubs.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Zilch today ! A lot of new scrapes , which is good !


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

DNR just posted totals on facebook 

Hunters Harvest 55,708 Deer During Illinois Firearm First Season. Way down!


----------



## Whitetail Crazy (Jan 21, 2005)

The bad thing is that they are already hinting to it being weather related. Cancel the late firearm seasons now!!!!!!


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

Whitetail Crazy said:


> The bad thing is that they are already hinting to it being weather related. Cancel the late firearm seasons now!!!!!!


Yep, insurance companies are the only winner in all this


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

cdemarse said:


> DNR just posted totals on facebook
> 
> Hunters Harvest 55,708 Deer During Illinois Firearm First Season. Way down!


Wow. Last year was something like 71k first season.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

The state will not change a thing guys. I'm sure this is in line with what they've wanted from the start. It was never about producing a better huntin experience or growing bigger bucks. 
They'll blame this that and other all the while smiling ear to ear behind the desk.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

rutnut said:


> Yep, insurance companies are the only winner in all this


Better be glad the insurance companies support hunting otherwise there wouldn't be any.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Only hope now is that the outfitting lobby gets very vocal very quickly. That is if they want to be in business in the future


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

Maxemus said:


> Only hope now is that the outfitting lobby gets very vocal very quickly. That is if they want to be in business in the future


If the insurance lobby is Michael Jordan, and the agriculture lobby is LeBron James, then the outfitter lobby would be an equipment manager for a local high school team. A few million dollars seems pretty important until it gets compared to several billion dollars.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

It's going to hurt a lot of people financially, when the out fitters quit booking clients , and the leases dry up ,and they quit selling tags ,then and only then will they listen !the numbers are way down because the deer are dead from ehd ! I agree cancel the rest of the gun seasons . The last antler less season should be done away with forever , it's just stupid !


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> The last antler less season should be done away with forever , it's just stupid !


What a completely ignorant statement. The last doe seasons have been vital to managing the herds in our county. After many years of stacking does in January we are finally approaching what appears to be a decent buck to doe ratio.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Milkman said:


> What a completely ignorant statement. The last doe seasons have been vital to managing the herds in our county. After many years of stacking does in January we are finally approaching what appears to be a decent buck to doe ratio.


Milkman, Illinoi$ is a large state and not all areas are exactly the same because of many reasons. The three county's that I regularly travel and hunt seems to have a much higher percentage of young bucks as compared to does. Again, I can only speak for this area.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Milkman said:


> What a completely ignorant statement. The last doe seasons have been vital to managing the herds in our county. After many years of stacking does in January we are finally approaching what appears to be a decent buck to doe ratio.


You're joking right? What county?


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Rut is still on in Will county. Had a real mature buck cruising the corn fields on the edges of the timber lookin for does. Gave a call, heard some crashin and a doe came flyin in. Behind her was a small 6 that was lookin for a good time. Gonna head out in the morning for a few hours.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

hunt1up said:


> You're joking right? What county?


Why would I be joking?
This is not a statewide hunt nor should it be and I get that. Should it be stopped in some counties that have it, probably so I don't know I don't live nor hunt in every county just a few. But to say the season is stupid and not needed is as ignorant as saying it needs to be statewide. 
I live in a county that doesn't have the season and for good reason but I hunt in white county just as much as the county I live in and in white it has been desperately needed.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2006)

knob said:


> Milkman, Illinoi$ is a large state and not all areas are exactly the same because of many reasons..


Exactly why saying the season is stupid and should be done away with forever is just an ignorant statement. 
I think we are saying the same thing just from opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Why would I be joking?
> This is not a statewide hunt nor should it be and I get that. Should it be stopped in some counties that have it, probably so I don't know I don't live nor hunt in every county just a few. But to say the season is stupid and not needed is as ignorant as saying it needs to be statewide.
> I live in a county that doesn't have the season and for good reason but I hunt in white county just as much as the county I live in and in white it has been desperately needed.


I'm looking at if from a LaSalle county perspective, which has the late firearm and CWD seasons. Plus some sharpshooting, though that's not near me. I've noticed a drastic decrease in the overall population. I've see decent bucks but the does are nowhere to be found. I'd rather not have this unlimited doe slaughter here. 

If if works well where u are then that's cool. My apologies.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

DNR said Hunters Harvest 72,111 deer during Illinois 2012 Firearm First Season.
DNR said Hunters Harvest 55,708 deer During Illinois 2013 Firearm First Season.

Looks like they are accomplishing their goals.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> DNR said Hunters Harvest 72,111 deer during Illinois 2012 Firearm First Season.
> DNR said Hunters Harvest 55,708 deer During Illinois 2013 Firearm First Season.
> 
> Looks like they are accomplishing their goals.


"Their" meaning the insurance company and farm bureau lobbyist. Numbers keep going down with more and more permits issued. I can't recall the numbers of car/deer collisions that the insurance companies wanted to be below but I believe Illinoi$ got down below that number. Of course then they wanted it even lower. As long as they funnel money into political campaigns, the herd will continue to be lowered.


----------



## Justin_n_IL (Oct 17, 2010)

I seen one post on this page that was about the rut. On my end I've seen slickheads on the move past couple of days but no bucks. Only hunted last 4 hrs of light both days. I slipped a stand on the edge of piece I'm hoping to get a double drop tine that I had a run in with last year. All day sit tomorrow. Wind suppose to be coming out of the ses which is what I need to hunt that stand. Feeling good about the next 2 days


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Mornings have been way better last couple days. Saw 2 decent bucks and several does but not the 1 I'm after. Evening hunts have been slow.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Saw one yrling yesterday afternoon and another fresh scrape.
Nothing this morning, but a couple fresh rubs.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> What a completely ignorant statement. The last doe seasons have been vital to managing the herds in our county. After many years of stacking does in January we are finally approaching what appears to be a decent buck to doe ratio.


maybe in your county your seeing more deer than ever , but the over harvesting of does hurt the herd tremendously . The late doe season in certain areas needs to be shut down . It takes does to make bucks and if you think the dnr reported true numbers of ehd kills your crazy ! Several county's in the trophy triangle were decimated by ehd the last couple of years ! Killing more does is not the answer !


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

hunting Jefferson county , couple small 6ers, a couple does out of range. totally RATS!!!!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

One doe in a field tonight. Hoping the morning pays off. Goin till about 9:30.


----------



## rwwsr72 (Nov 29, 2013)

You have got that right brother. The deer numbers in ill are way down. I have hunted hard this year all over ill. Places where I was seeing 10 to 12 deer a day are more like 1to2 deer a day. It's badd. Never seen it like this. Cwd has killed a ton of deer. This passed couple of years. Iam hunting my honey hole this week seeing deer and quality deer here. So far. But not the numbers that I have seen in the past. I hope it gets better in years to come.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Mornings have sucked the last few days, not 1 deer seen.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Mornings for me have been off the hook. I'm just off of 2 bedding areas though. 4 different bucks. 20 more yards and split G2 would be down.
Bucks are not bothering each other. Does seem relaxed.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Buddy just texted me, he has a buck down and may need help. He has deer all around him and wants me to stop texting him questions. lol


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

got a doe this evening , she was with her 2 fawns still. liver shot , she ran 10 yards and stood up for 30 plus minutes .She then bedded down and her fawns came by her to say goodbye. She tried to get up numerous times but would collapse. She freaked out another doe with fawns that walked down to see what the fuss was about .once she expired they all ran off.
no bucks around!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Good eats!! Nice


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothin last night. Not even off in the distance. The wind, what little their is, should be favorable this morning. Good luck guys.


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

Milkman said:


> What a completely ignorant statement. The last doe seasons have been vital to managing the herds in our county. After many years of stacking does in January we are finally approaching what appears to be a decent buck to doe ratio.


It's not ignorant at all. In fact it's quite intelligent. 

Ignorance is believing the state is correctly managing the deer herd.


----------



## buckm1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Rut report , wait a minute missed it again still waiting too see any buck over 1.5 yr old, the hunting has been poor


----------



## Jeff_2002 (Dec 16, 2007)

For me nights have been better on one of my farms. Only small does and fawns about 30min before lights out. I also saw 3 small bucks traveling / eating together. On another farm I saw 2 does and 3 fawns yesterday morning. Pulled 5 cards between 2 farms and only had 1 small 8pt on camera.


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I saw the best rutting of the year today. 11 different buck chasing does and one 4.5yo monster - twice! A few late season hit does keep a guy in the woods!


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jeff_2002 said:


> For me nights have been better on one of my farms. Only small does and fawns about 30min before lights out. I also saw 3 small bucks traveling / eating together. On another farm I saw 2 does and 3 fawns yesterday morning. Pulled 5 cards between 2 farms and only had 1 small 8pt on camera.


This sounds really close to what I saw when I was out Friday, Sat, and Sunday. Only hunted one morning but saw zero deer. In the evening I would see does/fawns but all of them would come out withing the last 20-30 minutes of shoot time. Pulled my cameras and I didn't have much on them. One buck was OK but my guess is he's still pretty young. Hunting Jo Daviess Co.


----------



## GSPsnFORDs (May 6, 2011)

I posted earlier in this thread but never came back to update. I bow hunted Jefferson county Nov. 3-17. Nov. 3-9 was dismal, to say the least. Nov. 10-17 started picking up with a few 3 yr. old cruising but still didn't see any chasing. Hunted Washington county that Friday 15th and passed on a 4 yr. (big blocky head) old busted up 7 that came cruising through. Would have been dead had his right G3 been like the left side and had he not broken his left G2. I figured someone else would get more enjoyment shooting him. lol Still would have a made of trophy though...solid body.

Shotgun hunted Friday and Sat. Saw some good crusing both mornings and passed up a 130" 9 sat morning. Good looking deer.

What I found strange is that I had NOT been getting buck pics all summer or early fall like prior years. Didn't even have any pics while I was bowhunting. Then I started getting pics the week before shotgun and the week after of deer that we hadn't seen come through there all year. My spot and some of the others we hunt just weren't very productive until shotgun...then we started seeing more normal rut-like behavior. Been a strange year.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Same deal on my cams in jefferson.
Have been really dissapointed. Gonna try again after the firearm weekend


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

HuntMaine said:


> Shot this buck this past Monday morning at 9am, the last sit of our 11 day trip. 5 minutes before I shot him I had a giant buck come through right nose to the ground, at about 80 yards. Biggest deer I've ever killed, only my third buck with a bow! In south west IL! I saw 24 different bucks in 11 days, with probably 10 of them being shooters and 4 of the 10 were B&C no doubt.


Real nice buck


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

some major snow in southern IL


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Im shocked there isn't any major posts in the last few days. very sad state


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

BOOYAH said:


> Im shocked there isn't any major posts in the last few days. very sad state


Ok, I have a major post! No deer seen in the last for hunts. A few night pics on my camras. Major bummer!


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

Im sitting this this gun season out. Hope to get back in the woods next weekend with the bow. I hate to not be out there. I love to hunt when the snow is on the ground but Im done gun hunting.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

SecurityGuy said:


> Im sitting this this gun season out. Hope to get back in the woods next weekend with the bow. I hate to not be out there. I love to hunt when the snow is on the ground but Im done gun hunting.


Same boat.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

BOOYAH said:


> some major snow in southern IL


This has me wondering if rut activity will shut down, and make the deer go in to survival mode for awhile. This snow is going to be here for several days.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm gonna start hunting field edges starting Monday, the deer will be starting to fatten back up for the winter...JMO


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

Last night the deer moved at 4:40 when the wind calmed down.....this morning was very very cold. my dad and I sat until 10 and we didnt see anything. Heard 2 shots...Last night had a 6 pt nudging 3 does and a doe with a button buck trailing her. I was hunting the edge of a corn field


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw a couple good bucks in the standing beans. Everyone was minding their business and eating away. Looking forward ML season. With the low numbers I'm not shooting another deer unless its the number 1 I'm after.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Goin out tomorrow. Pulled some cards today. I have a new spiker and a few more does around than I thought. Looks like I can stop passing on them and maybe smoke one if I get the chance. Thinkin about a decoy on the field edge for the late part of the day. Worked all weekend and saw about a dozen deer all in morning to mid day. Will county.


----------



## cdemarse (Sep 29, 2013)

Went out for most of the day yesterday.  Kinda hunting but mostly looking for fresh trails in the snow.......Snow was on the ground for 24 hours. I seen....NOT ONE deer trail. I walked around for 3 hours and saw none. Pretty much done there for the year. Unreal.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

cdemarse said:


> Went out for most of the day yesterday. Kinda hunting but mostly looking for fresh trails in the snow.......Snow was on the ground for 24 hours. I seen....NOT ONE deer trail. I walked around for 3 hours and saw none. Pretty much done there for the year. Unreal.


Unreal. I hate to hear stuff like that because I know how much we all look forward to the bow season. Im in a similar situation and feel your pain.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Went and pulled cards yesterday and saw very very few tracks at all. Hoping they will be moving in the morning. Ditching the waist pack and bringing a backpack. Food, thermos of coffee, and plenty of heat packs along with some ground blind fabric. Ya never know.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Im still without A buck this year so iv been going out every chance I can get but this snow seems to have them shut down.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

JBudz said:


> Went and pulled cards yesterday and saw very very few tracks at all. Hoping they will be moving in the morning. Ditching the waist pack and bringing a backpack. Food, thermos of coffee, and plenty of heat packs along with some ground blind fabric. Ya never know.


Got up, showered, had my coffee and cigarettes, but can't get my happy ass to get suited up and go. LOL. It's snowing pretty good right now, so I'm thinking about mid afternoon. Haven't had any movement on cards or in person in early morning in quite some time. All 30-45 min of last light. Bah Humbug


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be out for revenge with the TC Triumph on the coyote my 835 Mossberg misfired on last Sunday morning. As I texted my brother about my misfire another yote slipped by at 25 ! Then he texted back his muzzeloader missfired twice on a fawn lol! He wave waving and hollering at the deer trying to get them to stand up after they bedded at 35 yards. After he back loaded the gun one finally stood up and he dropped it in its tracks. The other deer didn't even flinch. He had to get down and start walking to the deer before it ran off. Goes to show how the hunker down in this weather!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

For us ML hunters I think tomorrow night will be really good. Heading to some standing beans. The heavy 8 will hopefully show.


----------



## Jerred44 (Jul 31, 2008)

going back home for an early Christmas, going out tomorrow night muzzle loader. cant decide on what spot though, then next week a few times with my bow


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Got to be food, food , food. Mornings are tough this time of year to me....especially if the snows on.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

3 does and 2 fawns on the standing corn and beans. Showed up at 7:15 and hung around the food plots for an hour. Tonight is gonna be good!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw 3 does in fields near timber around 3:30 on my drive home. Haven't been out in over a week. Need to get my happy arse in a tree! Any luck Dex?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Saw lots of does and small bucks. Driving out in the next field over was a big 10 with 2 does. Sitting by that field tomorrow night!


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Nutin but sleet and snow tonight!


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

back in Jefferson co. plenty of snow and tracks but all cams were a bust. no bucks.....going out in a.m. anyways


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn we got a LOT of snow. Going to be a fun walk in tonight. Not.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I may not be able to get back home. It's still snowing in west central. 8 inches so far


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Few does and small bucks. Thought there would be more movement than that tonight.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

hoping for a Miracle in the morning.....


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Its gun season again...I didn't think we could bow hunt?



*edit* Never mind, got my answer. I had read something wrong the other day. Hopefully I get some time tomorrow afternoon to go out.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

cant bowhunt for the 2 firearm seasons(shotgun) muzzleloader is ok.
Few does running around other than that JACK sheet


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Went with my flintlock opening morning..saw nothing and didn't hear a shot. I can't get to my good spots due to this crappy snow that's been on the groung for about two wks. I hunt over a mile back in and have to go over several steep ridges. Too much slip n' and slid n' for me.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

couple doe groups ,no shots . not one buck around. cold cold cold


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Notta here. Few does. HATE snow!!!!


----------



## shawtd (Jun 27, 2012)

I sat from 6:30 till 10:00 this morning in central IL. Saw some squirrels!


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

I went out Saturday afternoon, no deer and no tracks. This was the 6th time this season that somebody has hunted this stand and we haven't seen a deer yet, and this is a spot that was usually good for lots of deer sightings in the past. For about a ten year stretch this stand produced the most frequent deer sightings and the most deer total, and this year absolutely nothing.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Drilled a yote with te TC but saw no deer morning or evening. Saw 5 long beards, so not a bad day.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

wacker stacker said:


> Drilled a yote with te TC but saw no deer morning or evening. Saw 5 long beards, so not a bad day.










A little something to cheer you guys up!


----------



## Jon C (Sep 20, 2005)

nice....it's bad when I was hoping to at least see a coyote this weekend....but I saw 0 while hunting. I saw 6 does in the neighbors property when walking out...So I know there are at least 6 does near by....they get a pass until next season though


----------



## HuntIL2 (Sep 16, 2009)

Was out with a friend this weekend and the only deer either one of us saw was then I busted two does walking to my stand on Saturday afternoon. We heard a few shots coming from the neighbors property. Go figure!!!


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

might have alot of bowhunting gear for sale if I dont get a buck this season and might even trade it all for bird watching gear


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Got a big fat coyote on trail cam 4 minutes after a doe that was hit earlier this year went went through. She looked like she knew he was tailing her. I hope he didn't get her. They had to pass by one of my other cams I didn't check, so we shall see.

Goin out for the first time in a few weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Been seeing a few small bucks around 2:00pm the last couple days. Found a set of fresh sheds this afternoon.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoyt said:


> Been seeing a few small bucks around 2:00pm the last couple days. Found a set of fresh sheds this afternoon.


Not what I wanted to hear. Hope on of my targets still has both.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

this weekend im gonna try again. Ill be happy just to see a shooter.


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Found a shed in a bean field this afternoon. Also rattled in a 135-140" 9 point.


----------



## WhitetailWriter (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll be giving it a shot over the next few days. Hoping to connect on a good one to wrap up 2013.


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

seen a total of 25 plus deer , 1 shooter ,couple small bucks, Of course Its when I was taking the kids for a ride through the property getting um muddy.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Buddy found the buck I shot early Nov.. I thought I had just grazed his brisket, but I guess I was wrong. He does not have a tag on his head in the pics because I had just got him home, he does have a tag on his head now.

164 2/8"


----------



## BOOYAH (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice one. Better late than never


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

I've been hunting just about every day..too windy for me today..and have a few cameras out also. I still haven't seen a decent buck all season besides the one I killed in early Nov. 

Everything I'm getting on cams are does with yearlings and real small bucs..spikes, 3pts, 5pts, etc., and 99% of all the deer are coming out two hrs after dark at least and getting back close to their beds before daylight.

I've hunted right up in thick locust groves where they like to bed and have seen a few small bucks and does with yrlings...from a distance during daylight.

Last yr I got most of my bigger buck pictures during last half of Jan and all of Feb...and a lot of different nice bucks..haven't seen a one of them this yr.

Really can't figure out why they were traveling so much during Feb., but they were.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I seen some chasing last night , can called a 4 pt. to within 5yards . It was nice seeing some activity!


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw 13 this morning. 5 bucks, 8 does. Had a bachelor group of 4 come by me and bed at 50yds. Down here in Arenzville at the strut and rut with South Man. He saw 9 does. Should be able to fill our tags by Sunday.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

ILLbucknut said:


> Buddy found the buck I shot early Nov.. I thought I had just grazed his brisket, but I guess I was wrong. He does not have a tag on his head in the pics because I had just got him home, he does have a tag on his head now.
> 
> 164 2/8"
> 
> ...


Nice Joe!! Glad you got him man!!


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Got my buck from Nov 2012 today. Took a little while Lol, but Hammerich did a great job.


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

Saw a nice shooter last Saturday. My stand squeaked and he bolted. Heading back out this weekend....Hopefully I'll get another shot at him!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm looking for someone to hunt with for the next 2 days, I cant hunt alone anymore....sucks!


----------



## BAB (Nov 22, 2011)

ILLbucknut said:


> I'm looking for someone to hunt with for the next 2 days, I cant hunt alone anymore....sucks!


I hear ya on that! What part of the state are located?


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

Riverton, just north of Springfield.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

I hear you man, I prefer hunting with people, than alone. Makes it way more fun. I was stranded at the strut and rut last week when my dads transmission blew and he took my vehicle back home. Stuck for two extra days alone. Gets boring quick. South Man got his buck an had to leave early. I'm lookin at tag soup. Gonna try goin tomorrow an see if I can finally get my first kill.


----------

